# Cigar Birthing



## tzaddi

I thought some might find a few photos and a bit of text demonstrating how small tobacco seeds & seedlings are a bit interesting.

It's that time of year again on the West Coast, about 4 weeks into my growing season and the Tobacco seedlings are starting to show.:tu 

A single mature tobacco plant has the potential to produce as many as a million seeds in just one growing season.


A teaspoon of these tiny seeds can grow into enough seedlings for 6 acres.


I still find it amazing how small the seedlings are when they first appear.

The plants I grew last year ranged in size from 6-8 feet tall. Each plant can produce approximately 20 leaves measuring from 19-30 inches long and 12-18 inches wide depending upon conditions and species. These sizes do not include the late Ligero pick. The colors can vary from yellow to dark green including all shades in between. Most are covered with hairs that secrete a thick and sticky liquid.


I think I'll add another post to finish this off...


----------



## tzaddi

As the plant matures, an irregularly branched flower cluster develops at its top. The variety that I grow produces a nice pink flower.



Well there you go, hopefully this conveys a bit of the amazing process that is the "birthing of cigars".:ss 

—Richard


----------



## newcigarz

:tu Cool pics, thanks! :tu


----------



## Bobb

Very cool post! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## dstaccone

awesome pictures. Do you sell most of your tobacco, and if so who does it go to? Cigars or Cigarettes? You ever roll your own cigars, I bet that would be pretty interesting.


----------



## auradefect

Wow, this is very cool. I've always wondered about growing tobacco.


----------



## neoflex

If you could send me a PM of where I could buy some seeds it would be much appreciated. Now that I own my own home I think it would be interesting and fun to plant a couple tobacco plants and play around a little bit. I've been interested in doing this ever since I read an article about a gentleman who planted his own crop and rolled a couple of his own gars in Cigar Magazine a few months ago. TIA:ss


----------



## dstaccone

neoflex said:


> If you could send me a PM of where I could buy some seeds it would be much appreciated. Now that I own my own home I think it would be interesting and fun to plant a couple tobacco plants and play around a little bit. I've been interested in doing this ever since I read an article about a gentleman who planted his own crop and rolled a couple of his own gars in Cigar Magazine a few months ago. TIA:ss


Group Buy:r We could start a Club Stogie Factory
But seriously, I would also like a place where I could buy a small pack of seeds. I think it could be a fun summer experiment.


----------



## tzaddi

dstaccone said:


> awesome pictures. Do you sell most of your tobacco, and if so who does it go to? Cigars or Cigarettes? You ever roll your own cigars, I bet that would be pretty interesting.


No I don't sell any of it, I don't have a license and I definitely do not want to be a tax collector for the State of California. The past two years I have given most of it away and am currently aging the rest. I have rolled cigars the past two years using dried and somewhat cured but in no way aged leaves. It has provided me with an education about tobacco and a deep appreciation for a real torcedor. It is a long road from seed to quality cigar and I am amazed that cigars are still as inexpensive as they are. Don't get me wrong I love a good deal on a good cigar.

-Richard


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone

Man, I remember back home when I was little seein some of the tabbaco plants.. but the thread title sounded a little wierd... ha ha nice pics 
DB OUT


----------



## tzaddi

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> Man, I remember back home when I was little seein some of the tabbaco plants.. but the thread title sounded a little wierd... ha ha nice pics
> DB OUT


Yeah, the title was the hook...

Thanks for reading


----------



## earnold25

I'm a proud recipient of Robert's tobacco seeds and some home rolled cigars. Thanks again pal! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

earnold25 said:


> I'm a proud recipient of Robert's tobacco seeds and some home rolled cigars. Thanks again pal! :tu


eeerrr...that's Richard but you are very welcome...:r

Yep you where the first on the block... some kind of "Jonny Tobacco Seed". A wonderful plant to watch do it's thing.

-Richard


----------



## earnold25

Wow. I'm an idiot. I know your name  I'm reading a Robert Jordan novel right now so that may be where Robert came from :r


----------



## kvaughan

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing, hoping to see some more...


----------



## Woogie

Very cool pics. As much as I enjoy cigars, I know very little about the tobacco plant. I should do some research and learn more.

Woogie


----------



## Pete

tzaddi said:


> As the plant matures, an irregularly branched flower cluster develops at its top. The variety that I grow produces a nice pink flower.
> 
> Well there you go, hopefully this conveys a bit of the amazing process that is the "birthing of cigars".:ss
> 
> -Richard


I was looking at these earlier today and was amazed. Really, really, really nice work!


----------



## MiloFinch

I may have to start that. Be a lot cheaper than buying them. But, it takes a few years before you can start smoking what you made, correct?


----------



## CeeGar

really interesting, thanks for the post! :tu


----------



## Stonato~

Very very cool. Nice of you to share these pics. :tu


----------



## Mr. White

Do you normally cut the buds to produce a larger leaf or do you leave them to bloom? I'm just curious.



earnold25 said:


> Wow. I'm an idiot. I know your name  I'm reading a Robert Jordan novel right now so that may be where Robert came from :r


You know, The Wheel of Time series never ends.


----------



## RPB67

Great Pics. 

You need to keep in sync and use a quarter instead of a penny ! :r 

Great little hobby to play around with. Who knows, you may grow something half descent.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

Nice pictures. Didn't know flowers actually could be produced.


----------



## Mr. White

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Nice pictures. Didn't know flowers actually could be produced.


Yeah they produce flowers if they are allowed to. Most manufacturers don't allow them to because the flowers take away nutrients from the leaves. Resulting in a smaller leaf with a changed flavor profile.


----------



## tzaddi

MiloFinch said:


> I may have to start that. Be a lot cheaper than buying them. But, it takes a few years before you can start smoking what you made, correct?


Yeah, it takes quite a bit of time and effort to produce something that one would want to smoke. Just getting the tobacco to a state (dried, cured/fermented) where it can be aged is a monumental task. On top of that one would need a place to store said tobacco with the appropriate environment (heat/humidity). I have found that a minimum of 2 years aging can make a nice cigar but upwards of 4-5 years is desired. Of course we have all heard of those long lost bundles that are many, many years old. (These are my own opinions based on my limited research and experience).

With that said...do not under-estimate the value of growing your own. If you have ever done any gardening or have a desire to do any gardening then as a cigar smoker growing tobacco is something that you will eventually do.

Thanks for the encouraging comments.

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

Jokieman said:


> Do you normally cut the buds to produce a larger leaf or do you leave them to bloom? I'm just curious.


Cutting or "topping" the plant is a common commercial practice. As you have noted it allows the plant to focus it's energies into producing bigger, perhaps better leaves by postponing the reproduciton process. In a large field of tobacco a few plants are selected and allowed to mature, producing seeds for the next generation. In my case, since I grow such a small plot I let most of the plants go to seed. The hummingbirds appreciate the blossoms and the bees and butterflies are always ready to do their part with pollination .

Believe it or not an interesting video to watch if you get the chance is the CAO "Seed to Soul" DVD.


----------



## FranktheTank

Great photos. Im in the middle of "The complete idiot's guide to cigars" and they explain the process pretty well but these pictures tie it in perfectly.


----------



## Mr. White

tzaddi said:


> Cutting or "topping" the plant is a common commercial practice. As you have noted it allows the plant to focus it's energies into producing bigger, perhaps better leaves by postponing the reproduciton process. In a large field of tobacco a few plants are selected and allowed to mature, producing seeds for the next generation. In my case, since I grow such a small plot I let most of the plants go to seed. The hummingbirds appreciate the blossoms and the bees and butterflies are always ready to do their part with pollination .
> 
> Believe it or not an interesting video to watch if you get the chance is the CAO "Seed to Soul" DVD.


Thanks for the link I'll check into it. I can never get enough info on this kind of stuff. I eat it up like candy. hehehe.



FranktheTank said:


> Great photos. Im in the middle of "The complete idiot's guide to cigars" and they explain the process pretty well but these pictures tie it in perfectly.


Yeah it does help. But it's even better when you can talk to people who actually do it.


----------



## solafid3

Awesome pics, makes me want to plant my own just to grow them


----------



## Tristan

Fantastic pictures; thank you for the excellent post!


----------



## kjd2121

Flower tops are the best - :ss:ss


----------



## ttours

Great pics and great thread. It has really peaked my interest in trying to grow tobacco. We have a little land out in West Texas and was wondering what the climatic issues for growing were and what time of the year is best to grow the plant.

I would love to try and get something similar started but dont want to send the seeds to their death in the hot Texas soil.

Would appreciate any thoughts

Thanks


TT:cb


----------



## tzaddi

ttours said:


> Great pics and great thread. It has really peaked my interest in trying to grow tobacco. We have a little land out in West Texas and was wondering what the climatic issues for growing were and what time of the year is best to grow the plant.
> 
> I would love to try and get something similar started but dont want to send the seeds to their death in the hot Texas soil.
> 
> Would appreciate any thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TT:cb


Heat is not a problem for tobacco. Last year, here in Redding, CA we had several heat waves lasting a week or so at a time with temps in the 115°+ range. While some of the plants in my gardens did not fair so well... no matter how much water they recieved, the tobacco plants thrived given plenty of water. Soil conditions are important, drainage being tops along with proper nutirents. Tobacco loves it's nitrogen. Tobacco is grown around the world under many conditions.

Remember, tobacco is a member of the Solanaceae or nightshade family. This family includes tomato, pepper, eggplant, potato, and a number of other plants. Tobacco belongs to the genus Nicotiana, and almost all commercial tobacco is of the tabacum species. If you have grown any of these with success then perhaps you might want to try some tobacco.

By no means is this information complete but hopefully it will provide enough information for you to decide if growing is something you would like to pursue.

Try a Google Search using "Growing Tobacco". You may be surprised how much information is available, in particular, college and university agricultural departments are very helpful. These sites will also provide information regarding drying and curing, which by the way can be the trickiest part of the process.

Since this is a world forum I would add that it is always wise to check state and local laws for any restrictions regarding growing/number of plants etc.

Hope this brings a bit more light to the subject:tu

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

*Tobacco Seedling Update*

It has been about 12 days since I last took photos illustrating the tobacco seedling development. With the sunshine and ambient daytime temps picking up the seedlings are starting to take off forming the next set of leaves after the cotyledons.

For those that find this of interest I submit the following.

There is still time to plant, I have just did another planting the other day...and for you people that wanted seeds, I have not recieved any self-addressed stamped envelopes.

-Richard


----------



## kjd2121

Thanks Richard for the interesting post. Looks like I'll give it a go this summer here in the Phoenix desert. :tu

Keep the photos coming


----------



## 68TriShield

Awsome pics,thanks!


----------



## garilla

tzaddi said:


> The colors can vary from yellow to dark green including all shades in between. Most are covered with hairs that secrete a thick and sticky liquid.


Er, we _*are *_talking about _*tobacco*_, right? 

Good thing you had some pictures in that post, I was a bit confused with that description.

Oh, and while I'm over here in left field a bit off topic, what kind of camera did you use? Nice quality pics there! Just got my first 50-200 lens, and am dying to try it out!

- Garilla


----------



## tzaddi

garilla said:


> Oh, and while I'm over here in left field a bit off topic, what kind of camera did you use? Nice quality pics there! Just got my first 50-200 lens, and am dying to try it out!
> 
> - Garilla


For those shots I was using an older Sony DSC F717. I have been really happy with it's picture quality over the years...that Carl Zeiss lens is good stuff.

Appreciate your interest, photos add so much to the fun of CS, (I think).


----------



## traveldude

That was very interesting and informative. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gvarsity

That is really cool. I had never seen tobacco flowers before. More shots as the crop develops would be cool.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

An excellent post, rich with information. Thanks for sharing this. I would imagine over time if you keep with it you will have a decent stash of aged tobacco with which to roll your own. Not even looking for perfect but as long as it is decent I'm sure that knowing you made it with your own hands provides a level of satisfaction in itself.


----------



## Big D

Thanks for sharing some knowledge :ss


----------



## johnnybot3000

Very cool !! I feel like the discovery channel just paid us a visit :tu


----------



## WooleyBugger

Very cool photos! Thanks..


----------



## Tour De Cigar

thxs for the pic :tu


----------



## Strangg1

One of th emosts interesting posts I have read in a while. I never knew the plants rpoduced so many flowers and seeds. I wish I had a place where I could try and grow some on my own, I think it would be very interesting. I wonder how a single plant would do as a house plant .

Thanks for sharing your passion.


~S


----------



## tzaddi

This weeks *Seedling Photo Update*, showing some progress, getting another set of leaves.

​


----------



## Mr. White

Lookin' Good.


----------



## tzaddi

*Sunny Days, keep them watered and watch them take off...*

​
*The second planting is prolific it must have been the additional ash I mix into the soil.* :tu

​
*That's it for now, check back next week*


----------



## eriksson20

Hey There Tzaddi.

how are things? you got some interesting going on here. i will be seeing this through...

miker


----------



## tzaddi

*Udate Week 8
*
*The seedling from the first planting is starting to show small hair like follicles. Within a week it should be ready for transplant.*

*And the second planting is catching up fast.
*​
-Richard


----------



## eriksson20

Looking good my friend, looking good

miker


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Mr. White said:


> Yeah they produce flowers if they are allowed to. Most manufacturers don't allow them to because the flowers take away nutrients from the leaves. Resulting in a smaller leaf with a changed flavor profile.


I wonder if this is part of the reason the plants are often grown under canopies, in order to prevent flowering. I know some arti-light growers will change light to prevent or induce flowering.


----------



## tiptone

LORD PUFFER said:


> I wonder if this is part of the reason the plants are often grown under canopies, in order to prevent flowering. I know some arti-light growers will change light to prevent or induce flowering.


That's just to keep the sun from baking them, usually resulting in a nicer wrapper leaf.

Plants that use a photoperiod for determining when to flower won't be affected by just a little less direct light, they need dark. And I don't think they're preventing flowering, just removing the flower and preventing it from making seeds.


----------



## tzaddi

LORD PUFFER said:


> I wonder if this is part of the reason the plants are often grown under canopies, in order to prevent flowering. I know some arti-light growers will change light to prevent or induce flowering.


Tobacco plants grown under artificial or natural shade are referred to as "shade grown" as opposed to "sun grown". Growing tobacco under shade allows for larger, thinner, milder leaves often times with greater elasticity a feature important to being used as a wrapper.

Generally a cigar using "Shade grown" tobacco will be milder.

-Richard


----------



## Infin1ty

Very good information! How would I go about obtaining some seeds? I think it would be very fun to grow my own tobacco and then one day be able to roll my own cigarettes and cigars!


----------



## LORD PUFFER

tzaddi said:


> Tobacco plants grown under artificial or natural shade are referred to as "shade grown" as opposed to "sun grown". Growing tobacco under shade allows for larger, thinner, milder leaves often times with greater elasticity a feature important to being used as a wrapper.
> 
> Generally a cigar using "Shade grown" tobacco will be milder.
> 
> -Richard


I understand, but my question has to do with controlling flowering w/ light. Is that even a factor w/ tobacco. I ask because I used to grow cacti and succulents. When I was using natural sun, most weren't flowering, but when put on a sodium arti-bulb the flowers blossomed quickly. I thought that the same concept might apply for tobaccy.:ss


----------



## tzaddi

I think Tiptone answered that part of it. Thanks Brian :tu 

Generally most plants are kept from going to seed by "topping" and only a select few are allowed to mature for seeds stock. As Tiptone stated it is not the intensity (sun/shade) of the light but the number of daylight hours as the growing season progresses. As a fellow gardener you are familiar with the process where successively diminishing daylight hours triggers a plants mechanism to produce flowers and seed as it senses the onset of winter. Whether that "winter" is artificial, such as controlling indoor lighting or natural.

Hope that helps. If not keep asking.

—Richard


----------



## tzaddi

*Coming along quickly now. It won't be long now before the penny will be hidden!
What a difference a week makes*

​
I thought I would relay a small passage from the book Tobacco written by Iain Gately, in recognition of the 400th Anniversary of the founding of Jamestown.

Page 70-71



> The English in the guise of the Virginia Company returned to America for the third time in 1607. This venture consisted of 144 men, of whom 105 reached the New World alive. They founded a settlement in the Chesapeake Bay which they Christened Jamestown. Only fifty-three of them lived to see it's first anniversary. A relief convoy was sent from England in 1609, composed of nine ships and 500 men under a new governor, Sir Thomas Gates. Gates was shipwrecked in Bermuda, but the remainder of the convoy reached Jamestown and set 400 men ashore. When Gates arrived in the colony six months later with two ships he had constructed in Bermuda was in ruin and its population numbered only sixty men.
> 
> It seemed that the new colony was destined to suffer the same fate as the first two. Most colonists died within a year of reaching the New World - from disease, from cold, from starvation and from conflicts with Indians who had quickly tired of having to feed them every winter. The response in England to the colonist's failure to support themselves or even stay alive was one of exasperation. They were exhorted to grow vines and weave silk and the Virginia Company which had sponsored the venture issued regulations against idleness. These included the death penalty for any colonist who missed church more than three times in a row.
> 
> However, in 1612, a breakthrough occurred, that was ultimately responsible for the pre-eminence of English culture, language and laws in the most powerful and most imitated nation in history. That year, a Virginian colonist named John Rolfe planted some seeds of Nicotiana tobacum that he had obtained from Trinidad. Two years later, he married a teenage Indian princess named Pocahontas ('the frisky one') who had attracted his eye by turning cartwheels naked through Jamestown's streets. Tobacco and love succeeded in accomplishing what sermons and orders had failed to achieve: a self-supporting English colony in America.


I hope some you have enjoyed reading this, I thank you for allowing me the space to share it.

-Richard

Naked cartwheels indeed!:tu


----------



## kjd2121

Some truly hardcore times back in the 1600's. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## tzaddi

*This Weeks Update*

This will be the final update for this little plant...

​
As you may have noticed I have transplanted it to a larger container. This was in preparation for it's journey back to the person that gave me the particular seed that this little fellow grew from. You may have also noted that a bug took a little bite out of it as well...no matter it is now large enough to survive a little meal.

If you want to find out where it ended up just *click here* to read all about the delivery.

I will be adding more photos as the growing season progresses but probably not from that plant unless I make it down to visit it at it's new home.

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

*July Update*

It's been sometime since I last posted an update on this years crop. As those of you that have followed along know the tobacco plant that I was chronicling has a new home. The plants in these photos are mostly from a second planting. The only exception was a "volunteer" that seeded itself in my potted aloe vera. To date it has taken the lead, as of this morning, around 15 inches.


Yep, that's a pica pole.​
Several days ago I noted some eaten plants. I can only assume some deer have acquired a taste for the young growth of the tobacco. So far they have seen fit to "trim" 3 plants.


Last year they did not touch them.​
I will probably have to modify some tomato cages I have to protect them. I have plenty of starters still in pots to replace the damaged ones and there is plenty of time for the chomped ones to recover.


Here is a healthy untouched by my friends the deer.​
Here is what can happen if you plant too many seeds and do not thin them. This is a shallow 12 inch pot. I have exerimented with removing clumps in the cool of the evening and then gently untagling the roots of some of the larger plants while floating them in a large pale of water. This allows the soil to separate and reduces tearing of the roots. From there I have successfully transplanted them into their own pots where they recover for a few days and end up going into the ground after some growth. I am also experimenting by planting the entire clump into the ground and see what happens.....​
Here is one of my favorite terraced gardens. There are lots of stones around here amongst the sandy clay soil, riddled with quartz, it's gold country.

That's Sweet Grass to the left with Sunset Hyssop above it and White Sage to the right. The tobacco can be seen running the arc of the terrace.​
So if you are in the neighborhood stop on by, we can roll one up and you can leave with a few potted tobacco plants ready for your backyard.

-Richard


----------



## Moosecakes

Wow, thats amazing Richard, beautiful garden, Good to see the special little plant turned out alright  I can only hope that mine will reach that far. :ss

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

*July 19 Update*

I realize that I may have lost most of the original audience on this thread but in the interest of continuity I offer this weeks update.


You may remember in our last episode the local deer population had developed a taste for smokeless tobacco.
The resulting fence has been effective. It is my hope that as the plants mature and the tender center growth is higher up on/in the plant and as the lower leafs become less tasty for the young bucks the threat will diminish. This would allow me to remove the fence thus improving the aesthetics as I gaze upon my garden for an evening smoke on the north deck.

The largest plant is now over 20 inches tall with the largest leaf 12" long by 6" wide.

The younger plants are catching up, this measuring device is about 20" long.

From the center you can see the new growth.​
Well, I hope we can take this thread to harvest, for those of you that have an interest and are following along feel free to PM or post questions.

Until next time...

-Richard


----------



## eriksson20

beautiful Richard, just beautiful

Mikko


----------



## havana_lover

those look great brother, get er done!!!


----------



## Cheeto

wow I never knew they flowered like that. Very interesting :tu


----------



## Sawyer

This thread is very interesting. Please make sure that you keep it updated.


----------



## Tricker-cl

That is pretty amazing, definitely want to see more.


----------



## field

Very nice pics and great information, Robert. Thanks Keep us updated!

:tu


----------



## hova45

great post and thanks for the pics, it just makes you appreciate the tabaccy more


----------



## nismo350z

really awesome thread anxiously waiting for another update :tu


----------



## kjd2121

Thanks Robert for the great updates. I will be growing tobacco next year.


----------



## tzaddi

*July 26th Update*

Well it has been a week since our last photo update and there has been some good progress. I've had to pull a few "suckers" off of the largest plant, those are little growth shoots that develop near the base of the plant. By removing them the plant can focus it's energies on the new growth at the top. I have also started to remove some of the lower leaves that are touching the ground, this should remove hiding places for little munching creatures and lets the plant focus on the newer sun leaves.

So here we go for the week.


The largest plant is nearly 33 inches tall, I had to move to a larger measuring device.

The larger leaves are around 14" long and 7" wide.

As you can see the center is lush and healthy, taking on a dark green appearance. The leaves are also starting to produce "little hairs" oozing sticky goodness.

Even the plants that got a later start are getting there, this one is nearly 18" tall.

As you can see the stalk where it goes into the ground is getting thick are readying itself to support those lucisous leaves.​


----------



## tzaddi

The Sweetgrass and White Sage are good sentries for the tobacco

Still plenty of potted starters to give away, stop on by and pick one or two up.

Just to show you part of the drying process. The bottom leaves although not of much value taste-wise demonstrate how they turn from green to yellow and eventually brown if they are dried carefully and not to fast.​
Well, until the next time....

-Richard


----------



## Moosecakes

Very nice Richard, It's good to see how well ur's are developing, Mine are getting fairly large, I guess sunday or monday I can post my update along with a few other things in the garden. 

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

Moosecakes said:


> Very nice Richard, It's good to see how well ur's are developing, Mine are getting fairly large, I guess sunday or monday I can post my update along with a few other things in the garden.
> 
> - Tyler


Great, it's good to see you persevering and already talking about next years crop. We should get together the next time I up your way, which may be soon. The biggest challenge is yet to come with the drying & curing of the leaf. I would like to share some thoughts concerning this.

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

I did not forget about this weeks update. I have been on the road visiting a friend in Oregon. He also grows tobacco and his plants are starting to form flower buds. I took a efw photos of his plants which also includes a west coast native variety Nicotiana Bigelovii.

So I should have some new pictures and storiesposted in a couple of days. :ss

-Richard


----------



## eriksson20

again, just excellent!

Mikko


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Very nice pictures. You must have an extremely nice camera! Haha.

That's crazy how small they do start out.

And they turned out beautiful.

Thank you for all of the updates and the vivid picture references. You should teach a class!


Kyle


----------



## tzaddi

*August 9th Update*

Hey kids, it looks like it's time to check in on the tobacco garden again.

Over the past few weeks I was able to visit my friend's garden up in Oregon and take a few photos of the Nicotiana Bigelovii tobacco that he is growing.

Here is an angle on the tobacco garden that I haven't presented before, downhill looking up.

As you can see my oldest plant is about 47 inches and growing.

Catching up fast is this one measuring in at 27"

Look what I found when I looked into the center of the largest plant, that's right it's starting to form flowers.

So I ceremoniously pinched it in an effort to help the plant stay focused on it's leaf production.​


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Thanks for this thread. Really is awesome to see something go from a seed to the above. Plus the pics are AWESOME!  Really is informative.


----------



## tzaddi

As promised here are a few photos of the Nicotiana Bigelovii tobacco that my friend is growing.

This is what the flowers look like, note they are white compared to the Nicotiana Tobacum's pink flower.

Take a look at the leaf on this plant, not noted for cigar making.​
Well until next time...and for you that have requested seeds for your garden I will be getting them in the mail real soon.

-Richard


----------



## dayplanner

This has got to be one of the coolest threads I have come across here on the boards (in my short time here) The pics make it that much better. Hopefully it will help me as I attempt to grow my own.


----------



## tzaddi

Jason_of_Texas said:


> Thanks for this thread. Really is awesome to see something go from a seed to the above. Plus the pics are AWESOME!  Really is informative.


You bet, and a big "your welcome" to all of you that have commented and find this stuff interesting.

I paid a visit to *Casilla's Cigars* yesterday and presented another potted tobacco plant to Pedro. He presented me with my own chaveta (roller's knife) and gave me another lesson in rolling. The more I learn the more I realize how much I don't know.

This is a photo of the cigars I rolled with the chaveta behind them. I was even able to put caps on some of them. I am getting to the point where the draw is good...it's a very long road from seed to cigar.
​
And another...
​
-Richard


----------



## dayplanner

How cool is it to be able to give someone a cigar that *you* handmade. That's gotta be fun! Are your stogies turning out full bodied or more mild?


----------



## Moosecakes

Great update once again, I'm sorry I didn't respond to your PM I was in bend for a couple of weeks and had my brother checking in to see if anything was new. Nice Chavete and cigars Richard, I'd love to try some hand rolled ones from a fellow BOTL. Perhaps one day I will be able to roll my own. I repotted all of mine and I think they are doing well... but I don't want to hijack your thread i'll post and update tomorrow in my own. Very nice once again.

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

volum said:


> How cool is it to be able to give someone a cigar that *you* handmade. That's gotta be fun! Are your stogies turning out full bodied or more mild?


The ones I rolled yesterday where from tobacco that I bought. The ligero is aged 7 years and is full flavored but not a head spinner as the aging reduces nicotine. As far as giving them to friends and family, at this point it is more of a novelty. Even with good tobacco and a decent roll... blending presents a challenge...but I am willing to practice :ss


----------



## schnell987

Richard,
This is an amazing thread! Not only are your pictures professionally done (and beautiful!), your posts are extremely interesting - makes me want to start growing my own tobacco plants!

Great job...looking forward to your next posts! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

*New Moon Harvest of the First Priming*

A while back I was watching *"Manos en el Tobaco"- "The Esssence of the Cuban Cigar" produced by Redstone Pictures.* In one scene Sr. Alejandro Robaina was walking between the rows of tobacco and I heard him say that the best time to harvest was during the New Moon. This he commented was a time when the plant had the lowest water content, making for a better leaf.

Well today was the eve of the New Moon and I took the oportunity to harvest the First Priming.



> Priming: On average there are six rows of leaves on a tobacco plant. Each row is considered a priming. The number of primings start from the bottom up. The first priming is the row closest to the ground, and so on up&#8230;


Removing the lower leaves also allowed me to get in closer to the plants to till and fertilize.

Although for the good part an academic exercise I offer these pictures of the small harvest.

​
-Richard


----------



## dgold21

This thread is an absolute work of art! Your pictures are amazing, and your enthusiasm for the leaf in the way most of us never think about is truly enlightening! :tu:tu


----------



## Silound

Have you considered some hydroponic growing attempts? I've managed to do quite well in the past growing just about everything you could normally find in flower beds and gardens in a hydroponic system.

Seems to me that if you can control the growing conditions all that much more, you can at least get more tobacco out of the plants. Somehow though, I think that would leave for a very flavorless tobacco plant, since most flavor comes from the soil and conditions in which it's grown. Then again, you may be able to experiment with some controlled systems to generate a very interesting twang.


I may well give this a try later on myself, just for the kicks.


----------



## tzaddi

I have started building a relationship with these guys.
http://www.humboldthydroponics.com/
Last week I dropped off three potted tobacco plants at the local store here in Redding. You are correct about the nutrients and "flavor" of the soil.

Anything is possible and in the end it is about "just doing it". Afterall it is very unlikely that this would develop into a commercial operation. For me it is a journey of appreciation for what it takes to get a good cigar to my lips. As I have stated before, the more I learn the more I am aware of what I don't know.

I would love to hear of any hydrponic adventures you may embark upon.

Thanks for the read.



Silound said:


> Have you considered some hydroponic growing attempts? I've managed to do quite well in the past growing just about everything you could normally find in flower beds and gardens in a hydroponic system.
> 
> Seems to me that if you can control the growing conditions all that much more, you can at least get more tobacco out of the plants. Somehow though, I think that would leave for a very flavorless tobacco plant, since most flavor comes from the soil and conditions in which it's grown. Then again, you may be able to experiment with some controlled systems to generate a very interesting twang.
> 
> I may well give this a try later on myself, just for the kicks.


----------



## Puffy69

Tristan said:


> Fantastic pictures; thank you for the excellent post!


:tpd: totally one of the best post of recent..TY for sharing


----------



## Moosecakes

Awesome Richard, how are you going about curing them? Any special setup you are using? Looking great as always 

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

Moosecakes said:


> Awesome Richard, how are you going about curing them? Any special setup you are using? Looking great as always
> 
> - Tyler


Tyler, I am on the road now and will give a more detailed update when I return home. I am currently testing and modifying a homesize drying and curing chamber. Once it is "perfected" it should not only allow the tobacco to dry in a controlled manner, letting the leaves metabolize from green to yellow to brown but then is can be used as a curing chamber. The chalenge is controlling the amount of heat and humidity while maintaining good air flow, preventing mold and such setting in.

Later...


----------



## Moosecakes

Alright awesome, sounds like a cool idea, I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## tzaddi

*Last nights view from the upstairs balcony*
_(two separate exposures composited into one.)_

Let's get on with it. I was on the road for over a week logging about 1500 miles to SOCAL and back. California is a long state...

Back home the temps have consistently held @ over 100° for several weeks now and the 16-16-16 seaweed based plant food has been keeping things growing well.

*The oldest and tallest plant refuses to give up on the whole going to seed routine.
By the time I got back home I had some pretty good flower development as is evident by this photo.*

*This bud was summarily snipped and placed in the drying chamber.*

*Passing up the 48" ruler this plant measured 72" today.*
​
*Not far behind from the second planting is this healthy specimen @ 35"*

*Although I would love to remove the fencing, due to the deer these plants remained caged.*


----------



## tzaddi

With the type of soil and terrain here on the west side of Redding I have scratched out gardens here and there.


*Poolside tobacco, nothing like a evening smoke while soaking in the pool.*

*Here are a few tonacco plants I placed along side some eggplants. That's ashwagandha to the far right.
*

*This 58 quart pot is holding it's own with a group planting. Just to give you an idea as to what is possible.
*

*"How are the peppers doing?" you ask... this little bug likes 'em.*

*Here is another creature enjoying the 10-12 foot tall sunflowers, just doing it's job.*​


----------



## tzaddi

One more of the sunflowers just because I think they are so glorious and then a little tribute to the first tobacco bloom of the season.

​How strong is the drive to reproduce? Believe it or not this is the bud that I snipped from the tallest plant. I had placed it in the drying chamber and over the next 2 days it continued to mature, opening and turning this wonderful color. So I took it out into the sunlight and took a few photos.

If you look closely you can see the yellow pollen and the little oily hair follicles.

Enjoy


----------



## bazookajoe

Great photos Richard.

I was a little tardy getting the seeds planted that you sent and figured the season had passed. Didn't really see much activity (other than vagrant volunteer plants that began sprouting right away) until yesterday when I noticed several (dozen) little seedlings breaking through the soil.


----------



## tzaddi

*Nicotiana glauca*

On my recent trip to southern California my thoughts on the tobacco plant of my youth came to mind as I noted the yellow blossoms on the plants growing in the freeway meridians. I had my camera handy so while driving I attempted a few quick photos given the heavy congestion and slowdown. It all came together when I brought the photos back and did a goggle search matching them up.

Nicotiana glauca is the plant that grew on the slopes near the creek the fed the dry Ventura river channel behind my house in Ventura as boy in the late 50s and early 60s. This is the plant I made my first bows out of, I am sure of it.

Nicotiana glauca, sometimes called "Tree Tobacco" as it can reach heights of 20'. It is native to South America-Bolivia & Argentina. It is believed to have been brought into the country by the Spaniards as they colonized, now naturalized to the point of reaching weed status. As is evident by the blurry photos, it is a hearty easy to grow plant in the southwest. I have found some references of it being smoked but as I recall it's medicinal value is for external use.
A poultice of the leaves can be applied to cuts, bruises, swellings and other wounds. The plant has been used as a poultice for removing the pus from scrofulous sores or boils. A poultice of the leaves has been applied to inflamed throat glands. An infusion of the leaves has been used as a steam bath in the treatment of rheumatism.

So I will be searching out seed on my next journey south. I think it would be a grand addition with it's large presence and I would love to experiment with it's medicinal properties. The yellow blossoms would be a great color addition to the garden.

As with all species of Nicotiana ingesting the plant material is toxic and can be deadly in high amounts. Please do your own research before experimenting.


*Here is a shot taken on the Newport Freeway (55) heading towards the Riverside Freeway (91). *

*This one was taken on the Santa Ana Freeway (Interstate 5) heading north past Norwalk. The inset shows how beautiful the blossom is.*​
Who would have thought...

That's all for today.

-Richard


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Richard-

You are very skilled both in Botany and Photography. :tu


A true BOTL here, all gorillas should greatly appreciate his work and insight.


Kyle


----------



## tzaddi

schweiger_schmoke said:


> Richard-
> You are very skilled both in Botany and Photography. :tu
> A true BOTL here, all gorillas should greatly appreciate his work and insight.
> Kyle


I do therefore I learn. In the learning I see how much there is to do. In the sharing I reinforce the learnings. It is all just a grand scheme to "get a life" . Thanks for the acknowledgment. Your proclamation is bold:ss


----------



## tzaddi

_I didn't mean for this to be a personal blog_...My post to response ratio is very lopsided...but it appears that the view count continues to go up indicating that some are reading or at least taking a look. I am sure the mods will let me know if I have overstepped the bounds.
*Deer Friends*
With that said...Midday I was looking out the window and saw this small lone buck looking for some greens in the 100° temp. I took this photo through the window glass...that's the state of the tallest (6.5 feet) tobacco plant behind the deer. Although it would be nice to remove the fence I have no idea if the deer would chow down or not.

​
*The following photos show the same area (except the lawn pose) but taken in early June. The bigger bucks only come around late at night now. Note the velvet still on the forming antlers.*



*What a poser!
*​
Later...

Richard


----------



## nismo350z

Richard-
Thanks for following up on this thread I'm still so intrigued by the process. Awesome to have huge wildlife also in your backyard. The biggest wildlife i get is a possum. Thanks

Kyle


----------



## tzaddi

nismo350z said:


> Richard-
> Thanks for following up on this thread I'm still so intrigued by the process. Awesome to have huge wildlife also in your backyard. The biggest wildlife i get is a possum. Thanks
> 
> Kyle


Yeah it still amazes me. I saw my first cougar cub (adolescent) crossing the road not to far from the house the other day. It took a few seconds for my mind to process the information. We looked at each other for a moment and then off to the brush it ran. I can only assume it's mom was not far. It is literally a heads up situation. A few years back I removed a couple of diamondback rattlesnakes from the yard. Thanks for checking in.

-Richard


----------



## eriksson20

hey Richard! 

Beautiful pictures! Beautiful Animals! Beautiful Tobacco! 

all the wildlife i have been seeing around my home are couple of rabbits and a fox...

Take Care, 

Mikko


----------



## tzaddi

*September 11th update, including the 9/10/07 New Moon Harvest
...Featuring photos of the highly experimental drying/curing chamber. :tu*

_*Let me just start out by saying that the plants are in full bloom and after pinching back the buds a few times over the past month there is no more fighting it.*_

*In this first photo we find Sparky the cat on guard duty.
*

*This next one shows the tale of the tape, over 90 inches. Also note the results (lower leaves are gone) of harvesting the first 2 primings.
I must admit that the fence has been a bit of a nuisance. The blowing wind causes some of the leaves to impact the wire and posts resulting in damaged goods
...still good for pipe tobacco blend*

*A couple of "artsy fartsy" shots of the flowers and buds.*
​


----------



## tzaddi

*Amazing, we have almost completed a full cycle, from seed to leaf to blossom.
With the help of the birds & the bees we will soon have matured seeds and our life cycle will be complete as will be this thread...or will it​*
​
*So what about those tobacco plants in the large pot you ask?
Although the leaves are smaller they are producing some very sticky product.​*​


----------



## tzaddi

*New Moon Harvest V.2*

*So much tobacco goodness in each of those leaves.
Check out these oily/sticky fingers from harvesting.
It can be kinda rough on the camera if I'm not careful.​*

*Ready for the drying chamber!*

*As seen on TVr), the highly experimental, with off the shelf components drying chamber. Complete with silica beads, Oust fan, & racks.
Still making modifications as we move into the harvest.*​
*Here is a photo of another drying/curing chamber. The 2 open boxes on the bottom show some dried 2007 early harvest leaf ready to get their aging on.
The boxes at the top of the photo with the cut leaf contain some 2006 tobacco. High heat is acceptable as well as high humdity.​*

*A little up close and personal with some of this years early harvest. Smells great!!*​
*That concludes todays broadcast, thanks for tuning in.*:tu

-Richard


----------



## jockolarity

Nicotiana, Flowering Tobacco. an annual. It is not commonly deployed, and defiantly will strike up a conversation from others. <O</O

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/newsletters/hortupdate/may04/Nicotiana.html


----------



## tzaddi

jockolarity said:


> Nicotiana, Flowering Tobacco. an annual. It is not commonly deployed, and defiantly will strike up a conversation from others. <O</O
> http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/newsletters/hortupdate/may04/Nicotiana.html


Yes, I have read and viewed pictures of large gardens made up entirely of "ornamental" tobacco such as the Nicotiana alata, Nicotiana sylvestris that you mention. Full of fragrance and color, inviting to many creatures from birds to bees an human alike.

:tu


----------



## dayplanner

This thread continues to amaze me. Nice work!


----------



## worr lord

Amazing, Richard! That drying chamber is quite the contraption, do you keep it on the porch, or inside?


----------



## tzaddi

worr lord said:


> Amazing, Richard! That drying chamber is quite the contraption, do you keep it on the porch, or inside?


Here in Redding the temps are staying pretty much in the 90°-100° range outside. The resulting temps inside the "chambers" would cook the fresh leaf so I keep them in the house. The drying chambers can get in the hi 80°s even in the house. As fall and winter approach I have plans to modify the "respiration" of the chamber to include a more active fan and an inline mild heat source to continue the aging. (Think 4" dryer ducting with the heat/humidity inline.) The goal is to have control over the heat and humidity and then determine through experimentation what combinations bring out the flavor in the leaf. Who knows how many seasons it will take...I think it goes on and on as long as the passion is there.

Contraption indeed:tu Maybe I can get some maduro going this winter. :ss

Thanks guys.


----------



## schnell987

Richard,
Outstanding posts! :tu Thanks for the update. This has to be the most interesting thread in CS (IMHO). You pictures are brilliant. I can't wait to try growing the seeds that you gifted to me and am very interested in reading about your continual development of aging techniques. Looking forward to reading your next posts. 
Thank you again, Richard for your contributions to the jungle!!!


----------



## jcruse64

I worked in tobacco for 7 or 8 years as I worked my way through college (the ole' 10-year plan), and did everything from prep plant beds to working the auction sales and going to to buyers factories to pick up the bale baskets. This was mostly Dark Fired, Air-cured Dark Fired, and a little Burley. I've seen a lot of flowers in my time, but I still think the flower of the tobacco plant is one of the most beautiful in the plant kingdom.


As a new guy here, I've really enjoyed catching up on a lot of good info and threads here, but this is one of my favorites. Thank you for posting your project in detail here for us, it's very fascinating and brings back some good (and not so good) memories. I may have to try this at home myself.


----------



## DBall

Incredible thread, Richard... absolutely brilliant. :tu


----------



## Irons

wow! This wonderfulness of this thread just doesn't stop. Thank you again Richard!


----------



## tzaddi

*September 22 Update*

*Well it's getting to that time of the year when the nights are colder and the plants hurry to produce the seeds for the next generation. The other day someone asked me what those "nuts" where at the bottom of my posts. I explained that they are tobacco seed pods.
Hopefully the following photo will illustrate what part of the plant the seed pods come from. Early posts show how the plant forms a bud at the very top of the plant and from these buds the flower emerges. Once the flower opens it can then be pollinated allowing for fertilization. It is from this fertilization that the seeds form. At this point the flower dries up and falls off as the bulbous part below it remains holding the developing seeds.*
​
*Here are a couple more photos showing the bloom. It is hard to resist taking photos of the plant at this stage of development.*

​
*Something to note, if the plants are allowed to they will put out additional side shoots from the main stalk with fairly large leaves.*
​
*This week "Mema", the orange kitty is on quard duty. This cat just showed up last winter while I was out enjoying an evening cigar and decided to stick around.
I have hung the first two dried bundles in the green tobacco plants to contrast the color changes in the leaves. These first two bunches are from the first priming picked back on August 11.*

​
*Because these first two dried bunches are small with many of them having imperfections I decided to remove the central stem, take my ceramic knife and do a chiffonade. I will let it age in a cedar box, it already has a sweet heady aroma. I think it will be good for pipe tobacco once I find a good recipe. I am sure it woud make for an excellent cigarette as well.* 
​
*At this juncture I find myself asking, "why I am doing this". With the bulk of the harvest yet to come it is easy for frustration set in. I realize how difficult it is to get a single leaf that is without holes, spots or mold and a beautiful shade of brown. This frustration is tempered by the gratitude and appreciation for those souls that labor in the commercial fields & factories to deliver me a good cigar. So it all comes full circle as I understand that I am a part of something, learning a leaf, a plant and a season at a time.
*

*I think those are racoon paw prints to the right of the leaf.
*

*Fall Colors.*​
*I will close todays post with this photo showing todays stormy sky. As I look out the window I see that it is raining with the temperature @ 57°.*
​
*-Richard*
This is my 1000 post.


----------



## Spect

I'm shocked that the Deer don't want anything to do with your plants. I've spent a lot of time in your area and I know those Deer are ravenous and will eat almost anything.

-Ray


----------



## tzaddi

Spect said:


> I'm shocked that the Deer don't want anything to do with your plants. I've spent a lot of time in your area and I know those Deer are ravenous and will eat almost anything.
> 
> -Ray


Ray, check out the previous posts in this thread where I have commented on my relationship with the deer and the agreement that we have come up with. 

​-Richard

P.S. *Irons* passed along this web site that I found to be imformative.

http://www.victoryseeds.com/tobacco/backer_cultivation.html


----------



## Fenway

Awesome thread. Very interesting and beautiful pictures!


----------



## Moosecakes

Absolutly amazing, Assuming how much farther along you're plants are, mine won't make it to bloom.... I started much to late as it seems. Next season will be much better, might I ask around what date did you start your seedlings? I'd like to be as prepared as possible for next season.

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

Up in your area you will want to start them indoors or in a greenhouse in early spring. Since tobacco is in the Solanaceae Family plant them when you plant your tomatoes.

Other well known members of this family are Chile peppers, Petunia, Deadly nightshade, Mandrake, Potato, Tomato, and Aubergine (Eggplant).

I still think your plants will bloom, unless you get a very sudden freeze within the next 3 weeks.

—Richard


----------



## Moosecakes

Awesome I hope they bloom, it looks amazing from your pics. Alright I'll have to plan a bit and next season will be better  Thanks Richard.

- Tyler


----------



## tzaddi

Look who stopped by the garden to say hello. A couple of the big boys, a 7 & 9 pointer. The 7 pointer is the one that dropped his antlers conveniently next to the house earlier this year, I call him Jack.

—Richard


----------



## tzaddi

*October 5th Update*

*As the growing season nears it's end and the plants in my care reach the end of their cycle I am again drawn to demonstrate my fascination with the seed of this magnificent plant. With the following photos I hope to clearly illustrate the anatomy of the tobacco seed pod.

As you can see the garden is in full bloom.​*​
*Cloudy skies with a bit of hail that day.
The flowers bloom in beautiful shades of magenta, perform their task, dry and turn brown.​*

*I carefully look over the plant for a volunteer.
The dark brown "bean" peeking from the green along with the dried and shriveled flower indicate a good candidate.*

*Having given it up willingly we are ready to begin.
Clearly we can see the mechanisim that has created the magic right down to the resin coated hairs.*

*The flower continues to cling to the pod.*

*Peeling back the green sheath we see the seed case in all it's glory.
*

*Guided by the clearly marked segments we make a cut.
*

*The plants mission is completed, another generation is possible.
*

*Making another cut the contents are revealed.
*

*After letting it dry for a while we can see the bounty that is next year's potential crop.*

*Each plant has the potential to produce close to a million of these small seeds.*
​


----------



## tzaddi

*Another view*

*The potted plants are doing well with their small leaves.
*

*Backlighting reveals the veins.
*

*How's the drying and curing coming along?
*

*It smells as good as it looks IMHO.
*

*Until next time...
*​
-Richard


----------



## Sawyer

Very nice. Thanks for all the pics and information.:tu:ss


----------



## Bob

I grew some tomatoes maybe I can some 'baccy next season!!

:ss


----------



## WeekendSmoker

This obviously should be (perhaps consolidated and) made into a sticky.
Will you also roll the leaves into cigars at some point?
WeekenSmoker


----------



## tzaddi

WeekendSmoker said:


> This obviously should be (perhaps consolidated and) made into a sticky.
> Will you also roll the leaves into cigars at some point?
> WeekenSmoker


It is not up to me whether it becomes sticky or not but it would be an honor. This thread has just about reached it's conclusion in the 5 or so months that it has been going. I have taken it from seed to seed jamming as much information in as was opportune

Yes, I will continue to roll cigars from tobacco I have purchased as well as my own when it has aged but that may be for another thread. I am also researching recipes and casings for pipe tobacco blends as well. Some of the tobacco I have grown and cured is not cosmetically suitable for cigars but is excellent for pipe tobacco IMHO.

We shall see.... :ss


----------



## Irons

Again wonderful information. Thank you again for Seed to Seed coverage.


----------



## homeless_texan

Excellent information with fantastic photos. Thanks for shareing. :tu


----------



## Cheeto

tzaddi thank you so much for this thread, it's informative and very interesting.


----------



## krash

Thank you for sharing all your hard work. It's a fascinating topic and the pictures are extraordinary. Just from your thread alone, I've been all over the internet and looked at different fields. Your pictures put into perspective how much goes into making a perfect cigar. Best of luck in turning your fruits into the finished product.:tu


----------



## tzaddi

*October 10-14th, the New Moon - Big Harvest*

First off I want to _*thank all of you*_ that have contributed to this thread by posting, RG, and just plain old views, over 3,387 to date. Just knowing that there where others interested in this process outside of myself kept me going and learning.



*Wednesday the 10th was the last big push for this growing season. I harvested pretty much all of the leaves except for a few ligero.*
​
*With all of the leaf picked I was ready to put the plan that I had been hatching into action.
I was going to take over one of the upstairs bathrooms.​*

*I started by taking some of the willow branches that my friend had left for me for crafting.
Based on a video I had watched where they where hanging freshly harvested tobacco in a huge barn I used wax thread & needle to string the tobacco, piercing the big central vein close to the top.
Securing it with a knot I evenly spacing paired leaves on the thread. I then tied the ends of the string to the cut willow.
I used the lip of the tile on one side and the shower door frame for suspend them.
To ensure that they wouldn't slip I locked them in place with clothes pins.
*

*Looking Up!*
​
*I then placed a heater and humidfier in the bottom of the tub and set the thermo/humidi-stat.
By keeping the RH & temp adjusted along with the airflow I could accelerate the transformation from green-yellow-brown while not drying it too quickly or allowing mold to set.​*​
*The 3 following photos illustrate leaves progess over the next few days.

October 10​*

*October 12

*

*October 14
*

*It looks like the plan might work as long as I can keep the proper airflow to prevent mold.*

*Back on the plants...plenty of seeds setting for next year.*
​
-Richard


----------



## CeeGar

Incredible! I wanna try one of the smokes!! :ss Seriously, what a valiant endeavor. :tu


----------



## neoflex

Man, what a great wife you must have! Seriously. I think I would be forced to hanging the leaves in the garage. If I pulled that bathroom stunt I think I would be forced to hanging the leaves in the trunk of my car and living in the rest. 
Great write-ups and great photos. I think you have inspired me to grow my own crop next spring. You looking to sell any seeds???? Seriously?


----------



## Bob

:tu WTG dude...a BATHROOM BACCY SHED...CURING BARN!!!:chk


----------



## rx2010

seriously, this is the coolest thread I've ever seen. I hope these leaves turn out for you and make some fine smokes


----------



## tzaddi

neoflex said:


> Man, what a great wife you must have! Seriously. I think I would be forced to hanging the leaves in the garage. If I pulled that bathroom stunt I think I would be forced to hanging the leaves in the trunk of my car and living in the rest.
> Great write-ups and great photos. I think you have inspired me to grow my own crop next spring. You looking to sell any seeds???? Seriously?


Free Seeds!! Just PM me your address.

Thanks to all of you for the encouragement & compliments.

You are correct I have a great wife and family :tu


----------



## dayplanner

I love this thread. The pics are awesome! I always get excited when I see a new post by you tzaddi!


----------



## Moosecakes

Amazing Richard. I hope your idea works, my bag idea fell apart, too much pressure and heat = mold.... so I guess I'll come up with another idea. Mine are still growing so we'll see how that goes.

- Tyler


----------



## earnold25

thanks so much for the amazing thread Richard. The seeds you gave me are now fairly large plants, not nearly as large as yours, but not bad for my urban tobacco experiment. 

I'd love to be able to cure and ferment mine as you are doing, but I don't have nearly enough space to do so. Question for you though, what should I do with the plant after it flowers / drops seed pods. I'd like to replant next year, but do I juts let nature take course, or should i remove and replant in the spring?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

WOW
B :tu


----------



## Bob

earnold25 said:


> thanks so much for the amazing thread Richard. The seeds you gave me are now fairly large plants, not nearly as large as yours, but not bad for my urban tobacco experiment.
> 
> I'd love to be able to cure and ferment mine as you are doing, but I don't have nearly enough space to do so. Question for you though, what should I do with the plant after it flowers / drops seed pods. I'd like to replant next year, but do I juts let nature take course, or should i remove and replant in the spring?


I would say collect the seed pods and put them in a brown paper bag and set them in a dry cabinet for the winter and start over again using those seeds to replant in the spring.

:tu


----------



## tzaddi

earnold25 said:


> thanks so much for the amazing thread Richard. The seeds you gave me are now fairly large plants, not nearly as large as yours, but not bad for my urban tobacco experiment.
> 
> I'd love to be able to cure and ferment mine as you are doing, but I don't have nearly enough space to do so. Question for you though, what should I do with the plant after it flowers / drops seed pods. I'd like to replant next year, but do I juts let nature take course, or should i remove and replant in the spring?


Frankly, it's all just one big experiment...all about having fun and learning. Talking about drying, curing or even fermenting (maduro) and having enough space...one year I put a pile of leaf in a cardboard box and set it on top of one of the floor heater vents. I had to check it almost daily for mold but it worked sorta. As many know the real work starts after the leaf is picked. It's a real hands on, checking all the time kind of deal.

As far as the plant goes, once you see that the seed pods are maturing (start turning brown and the majority of flowers have fallen) cut the bunch from the main stem and place them in a brown paper bag in a dry place. They will need to dry and finish maturing, check them occasionally to ensure that mold does not set in. As you know one seed pod is enough for a large garden. So once the seeds pods are dry you can pluck them from the cut stem and store them in a mason jar for next year.

The plant will not survive a freeze and if it does it will not be vital the next year. It is best to pull them. If there are leaves still on the plant, just hang the entire plant & see what happens.

When I get back from this road trip I will try and post photos of the seed harvest. :tu

Hope that gives a little direction, if not let me know.

I just saw Bob's post after I did mine... Bob's got it right and he is much more thrifty with words... I'm all yada, yada, yada


----------



## worr lord

I love stopping in here, there's always something new to learn :tu


----------



## tzaddi

*November 13 Update*
*This Story is not over yet!*

*T*he lion's share of the leaf has been hanging in the drying/curing area (shower) for just about month now. Only faint traces of chlorophyll remain, shades of golden to dark brown grace the room. With the central stem of each leaf nearly devoid of moisture it is only a matter of days before I remove the willow hangers and prepare the leaf for the next step, aging. Check out this color.

​
*T*he heater & humidifier have been running 24/7, reaching temperatures over 100° and RH in the 60% range. As the drying is almost complete I am allowing the heat to drop and raising the RH to facilitate the handling of the leaf without damaging them.


​
*T*aking a look outside we can see that I have removed the fence from around the plants. There is still a small harvest remaining and hopefully that can be accomplished before the first frost, after Thanksgiving. One never knows when the weather will turn.

​
*T*o my amazment several potted plants have sprouted tobacco, probably from soils that I re-used containing "unsprouted" seeds. In the following photo they can be seen coming up at the base of this potted Jackass Bitters, Neurolaena lobata plant.

​
*T*here are still several large leaves on the two plants in the vegatable garden.

​
*A*lthough the handful of plants situated in the pool area where not big producers due to the placement and lack of sunshine they did brighten up the area.

​
*R*emember that drying contraption I devised early in the season? Well it proved to be very educational and useful in drying the smaller leaves. I ended up moving it into the utility room complete with humidifier and heater ducted inline. I plan on using it to conduct my "maduro" experiments later this winter. I am also starting to play around with pipe tobacco preparations involving heat & pressure...


​
*S*omewhere along the way I read that the pre-flower buds that are pinched to promote larger leaf growth are prized for their flavor. With that in mind I have a little box that I am drying some in to see if it is true.

​
*T*he bees are still on the job.


​


----------



## tzaddi

*A*part from the leaf I now have drying, shown at the top of the previous post here are a few photos of leaf that was picked and dried from these plants earlier in the season.


​
*W*ell that about wraps it up for today, thanks for stopping by. 

-Richard


----------



## neoflex

Great pics and descriptions. I love seeing the passion you have for tobacco. I can't wait to start growing my crop with the seeds you provided. You truly do have a wealth of knowledge! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aldukes

looking great! thanks for the updates.


----------



## Mr. Ed

After reading this thread for the last hour, I'm floored by the ridiculous amount of work and painstaking attention to detail put into this endeavor. Best of luck!


----------



## tzaddi

Mr. Ed said:


> After reading this thread for the last hour, I'm floored by the ridiculous amount of work and painstaking attention to detail put into this endeavor. Best of luck!


I chuckled when I read your post. The phrase "ridiculous amount of work" speaks volumes to me :r

Thanks for hanging with me for a while. :tu


----------



## Infin1ty

Good luck man, I think when spring comes around I'm going to plant small crop so I can start rolling my own cigarettes, and possibly my own gars. I'm thinking you need to have a huge cigar tasting when those get ready 
:tu


----------



## str8edg

Sir I can only thank you (and bump this thread) what a new years day gift. I has been reading it off and on all day. I am also laying a new sub-floor so I had to do some work!! But reading your thread was great. I have nothing close to a green thumb, and now living in the arctic there is no hope for me. I really don't know which is better, the thread or your photographic skills, I love macro and insects.

Anyway I just wanted to say thank you for you work and I look forward to next season.


----------



## smokeyscotch

neoflex said:


> If you could send me a PM of where I could buy some seeds it would be much appreciated. Now that I own my own home I think it would be interesting and fun to plant a couple tobacco plants and play around a little bit. I've been interested in doing this ever since I read an article about a gentleman who planted his own crop and rolled a couple of his own gars in Cigar Magazine a few months ago. TIA:ss


If Tzaddi doesn't mind, I would like to PIF a little from a most gracious gift of his. PM sent.


----------



## MithShrike

Hey Richard, just an FYI, if you want to use the tobacco for cigar construction, you'll need to cut off the flower as soon as you see it. The leaves grow bigger and get more nutrients (which means more flavor). Granted, Redding, isn't exactly ideal for traditional curing and fermentation.


----------



## MithShrike

MithShrike said:


> Hey Richard, just an FYI, if you want to use the tobacco for cigar construction, you'll need to cut off the flower as soon as you see it. The leaves grow bigger and get more nutrients (which means more flavor). Granted, Redding, isn't exactly ideal for traditional curing and fermentation.


*removes foot from mouth*

I see you're already aware after reading through the thread. If Tim saw how you were curing, fermenting and aging he'd flip his lid. I'll make sure he doesn't see this thread.


----------



## nozero

Excellent thread. Thanks for sharing!
:tu


----------



## Bones

I just read through this whole thread in one shot.
My response begins like most others:
Wow.

When I get into a more permanent residence, I would like to try this as well.
If that is the case, I would expect a flood of PMs from me in around 2 years or so.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

This thead deserves a big Bump!! Great passion going on here. Can't wait to try one of your "fressh rolled" 


THANKS!  :ss :tu :chk :dr 
.


----------



## tzaddi

str8edg said:


> Sir I can only thank you (and bump this thread) what a new years day gift. I has been reading it off and on all day. I am also laying a new sub-floor so I had to do some work!! But reading your thread was great. I have nothing close to a green thumb, and now living in the arctic there is no hope for me. I really don't know which is better, the thread or your photographic skills, I love macro and insects.
> Anyway I just wanted to say thank you for you work and I look forward to next season.


I am honored you would spend the first day of the new year viewing this thread. As with every "next" season I hope to apply what I have learned from this season. If nothing else it is a source of free tobacco seeds for my BOTLs and any SOLTs that want to give it a go. :tu



smokeyscotch said:


> If Tzaddi doesn't mind, I would like to PIF a little from a most gracious gift of his. PM sent.


Tim, I may have already sent him some but no matter feel free share what you have with whoever. The plants are so prolific.



MithShrike said:


> Granted, Redding, isn't exactly ideal for traditional curing and fermentation.
> If Tim saw how you were curing, fermenting and aging he'd flip his lid. I'll make sure he doesn't see this thread.


Matt, Redding actually presents excellent growing conditions and the soil in this area mimics some of the tobacco growing soil in parts of Cuba with it's red clay and quartz sand.:tu Some US AG department studies done in the early 1990s give a big :tu to Redding and tobacco.

As far as curing and fermenting check out this thread.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119252
I have heard some great things about Tim, I would have thought he would be honored by my humble efforts to grow. I know that I honor the leaf and I would hope that it thinks well of my efforts to tend and care for it. 



nozero said:


> Excellent thread. Thanks for sharing!
> :tu


You bet, that's what this place is all about.



Bones said:


> I just read through this whole thread in one shot.
> My response begins like most others:
> Wow.
> 
> When I get into a more permanent residence, I would like to try this as well.
> If that is the case, I would expect a flood of PMs from me in around 2 years or so.


Plenty of information to go around. Look forward to sharing with other gardeners. 



Aladdin Sane said:


> This thead deserves a big Bump!! Great passion going on here. Can't wait to try one of your "fressh rolled"
> THANKS!  :ss :tu :chk :dr
> .


Yea, I need to sit down this month and have a go at it.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## gamayrouge

What an awesome thread! Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I've always wondered what tobacco plants looked like and how the seeds were formed.


----------



## MithShrike

It's more of the maduro-maker, shower type stuff that would drive him nuts. To him EVERYTHING must be done traditionally. He's trying to perfect box pressing cigars with wooden molds and it's a rather laborious process for him.

After looking over the curing link there is quite a bit there that I think Tim would disagree with... I'll get his thoughts.


----------



## tzaddi

MithShrike said:


> It's more of the maduro-maker, shower type stuff that would drive him nuts. To him EVERYTHING must be done traditionally. He's trying to perfect box pressing cigars with wooden molds and it's a rather laborious process for him.
> 
> After looking over the curing link there is quite a bit there that I think Tim would disagree with... I'll get his thoughts.


.... 

Matt, take a breath... I think you are missing the point of what it is I am sharing. Many cultures from all over the world for thousands of years have been growing, drying, curing and using tobacco. I respect all of those traditions. 

Humbly... Richard


----------



## adsantos13

Thanks again for the great thread, Richard. 

And I agree, really there is no ONE true traditional way to do anything. In essence, all human endeavor is based on experimenting and building on prior knowledge, right? Being bound to "tradition" is also sometimes being susceptible to stagnation. 

This is not to say doing things in a so-called "traditional manner" is wrong, bad, or produces a less than stellar output. For example, I don't think anyone would ever argue that the tobacco growing traditions of Cuba produce a bad product. However, a true practitioner of any art should be able to appreciate another's work regardless of their methods, traditional or not. An unscrupulous cigar company spray painting a cigar black for profit is one thing. Experimenting with curing, growing, etc techniques by a true LOTL is FAR different and far far far from deserving ire. 

Anyway :2


----------



## Opusfxd

Richard,
This thread is great! I've enjoyed reading it and am looking forward for more. In more ways than one, it's like growing the ingredients and then harvesting and cooking dinner with it. It's the equivilant of a food of love. Someday, I'd like to try one of them.:tu


----------



## tzaddi

*Snow & Compost*
_*The Final 2007 Chapter*_
I thought it would be nice to have a final post reflecting the end of the 2007 growing season.

*The Last Blossoms
*

*December 27, 2007, 9PM*

*Frosty Seeds the Next Morning
*

*Magenta Ice*
​


----------



## tzaddi

*January 2, 2008, time to finish up.*

*Plucked & Pulled*

*Empty Bed*

*Fallen Bloom*

*Sticky*

*Cut up and ready to Compost*

*The Last Pile of the Season*

*This pretty much shows the bounty, minus a few leaves here and there.*

*Tucked in for the Winter*

*Remember the bud clusters I mentioned in an earlier post, supposedly prized by some of the field workers...
They are coming along and the aroma is best described as "spicy".
*

*Next Years Crop Awaits
*​
Thanks for hanging in there, see you in the spring:tu

-Richard


----------



## Opusfxd

The last blossoms is one pretty picture. Stands on it's own.


----------



## Bones

That latest batch of pictures is spectacular.


----------



## str8edg

Richard, thank you again for you work. I enjoyed your thread so much. I look forward to the spring.


----------



## Joan

This project, and your photojournal, leave me breathless! 

Congratulations! :bl 
You have another new fan. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

tzaddi,

Great job with the pictures!

Thanks for sharing! This is very interesting for a newbie like me! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Hey guys and gals it's time to start those seeds germinating indoors if you've got the facilities. Your mileage may vary depending upon the part of the world you live in.

Has anyone visited this forum before?
"*How to Grow Tobacco*
How to grow and process tobacco at home"​
I am not sure if it is within bounds to post the link to the forum, perhaps someone can let me know.

I will be checking it out when I get a moment or two.

Happy & successful germination. :tu


----------



## shilala

I will find the time to read all of this. 
We've got a lot of similar interests. I grow all my plants for my flower beds and gardens, have for 20+ years. Gardening is a true passion of mine. I spend every spare minute of my summer in the dirt. Over the years I've selected a couple varieties, one being a purple sunflower that is incredibly gorgeous.
I'd love to try growing tobacco. It's a very interesting plant.
If I recall, I need to start seeds in January to make a go of it here.
All I've started so far are Impatiens. 
Thanks for sharing this, Richard.
I can't wait to read it all.


----------



## gnukfu

I'll just watch you Richard! Although I guess could grow it here since there are fields of the stuff all around me...just sneak into the fields at night and grab the seedling just after they put them in the ground. Yeah that would look great in prison. "What are you in for?" 

"Ummm tobacco plant theft" :ss


----------



## bazookajoe

tzaddi said:


> Hey guys and gals it's time to start those seeds germinating indoors if you've got the facilities. Your mileage may vary depending upon the part of the world you live in...


Richard, since it doesn't get as cold down here would I still need to germinate indoors or could I go ahead and start them outside?


----------



## tzaddi

bazookajoe said:


> Richard, since it doesn't get as cold down here would I still need to germinate indoors or could I go ahead and start them outside?


No frost, no worries, you still might want to start them in little starter cups. Putting them in the ground is a bold move as the little critters (slugs and snails) could munch them down. With plenty of seeds you can experiment. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

tzaddi said:


> No frost, no worries, you still might want to start them in little starter cups. Putting them in the ground is a bold move as the little critters (slugs and snails) could munch them down. With plenty of seeds you can experiment. :tu


Thanks for the advice, and thanks to you I've got plenty of seeds (assuming the ones you sent me late last summer are still ok - they've been in a cool darkish location).


----------



## Dr_Trac

tzaddi said:


> As the plant matures, an irregularly branched flower cluster develops at its top. The variety that I grow produces a nice pink flower.
> 
> Well there you go, hopefully this conveys a bit of the amazing process that is the "birthing of cigars".:ss
> 
> -Richard


Whoa! Almost looks like there's a face in that little pink flower right dead in the [email protected]! :r


----------



## MNSmoker

tzaddi,

Thanks for taking the time to post this thread. The information and pictures that you have provided have been very informative and interesting. Hopefully you will continue this thread throughout this years growing season. Best wishes for this years harvest, and thank you again.

-Chris


----------



## tzaddi

MNSmoker said:


> tzaddi,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post this thread. The information and pictures that you have provided have been very informative and interesting. Hopefully you will continue this thread throughout this years growing season. Best wishes for this years harvest, and thank you again.
> 
> -Chris


Thanks for the kind words and encouragement. We shall see. :ssp

-Richard


----------



## rumballs

How on earth did I miss this thread for so long???
Very cool, and I will have to take time to read it again more carefully...


----------



## smokeyscotch

I love this thread, Richard. I am going to send you a pic of my seedlings. It is fun watching them progress. Thanks for sharing all this. You really love the leaf, Bro.:tu


----------



## AsetOne

Very cool photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## smokeyscotch

When I first came to CS, Richard sent me some seeds to help with some photography I was doing, as well as to try my hand at growing. I didn't catch the season right for growing last year. However, I have done some studying of the plants and when to start them, and my growing season has begun. These are seedlings from the seeds Richard sent me. All of these little plants came from just one seed pod, with countless seeds left over. It is a very Spiritual thing to grow these. I can't wait to have my little Nicaragua or Cuba out back. This has also gotten my wife involved. We plan on working a full garden together this Summer. Richard, thanks for allowing me the pleasure of growing such special leaves.
I can't wait to smoke a big Churchill or DC while tending the crop.:ss

I will soon have to thin these to small peat pots that I have. I will end up with one plant per pot.









Notice the little hair on the stem. I will transplant soon, and submerge these so the roots will be many and strong. The little brown speck is where the seed held on when it germinated and split.










Here is a close up of the top of the plant. I thought those were some kind of leaf spot when I first looked at this plant. Wheew! It's just water droplets.










Thanks for sharing, and letting me share, Richard.:tu


----------



## tzaddi

As I ready the photos and text for the first edition of the 2008 growing season I am reminded that&#8230;

*Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
*
If you want to see what I mean check out the *Spring Edition of Cigar Press Magazine*, pages 40-42, an article in the GIGAR INTEL column titled "*Tobacco Seeds*".

For those of you that have read or follow this thread you will know what I mean. *I refer you to post 129*<click. 

Here at CS we are happy to share our experience through quality content. :tu

-Richard

PS Look for new stuff (posts) in the coming weeks, things are a growing.


----------



## MarkinCA

I'm wondering when you transplant the young tobacco seedling, if you can do so the same way that you might with a tomato seedling (ie, will roots grow out from the stim the same way as a tomato plant does)?


----------



## tzaddi

MarkinCA said:


> I'm wondering when you transplant the young tobacco seedling, if you can do so the same way that you might with a tomato seedling (ie, will roots grow out from the stim the same way as a tomato plant does)?


I often remind those that are growing tobacco for the first time that tobacco is in the same family as the tomato, and that would be the Solanaceae family.

So the answer to your question would be yes, transplant to the ground or a larger container when the seedling looks hearty enough and big enough to take the relocation. Be mindful of insects that might like to munch a young seedling.

I hope that helps.


----------



## MarkinCA

tzaddi said:


> I hope that helps.


Being a "tomater master" that makes perfect sense. Thanks Richard...:tu


----------



## jcruse64

MarkinCA said:


> I'm wondering when you transplant the young tobacco seedling, if you can do so the same way that you might with a tomato seedling (ie, will roots grow out from the stim the same way as a tomato plant does)?


As noted by Richard, yes. A couple of the farmers I worked for even had us set a short row of tomato plants next to their rows of tobacco, using the tobacco transplanter/setter (a mechanical device pulled by tractor. Two or more workers sit on the setter and feed the plants to a set of rotating fingers that put the plant into a traveling "groove" that is made by the setter and then firmed back as it travels. Fun job).


----------



## jcruse64

Oh, and thanks to Richard, I get to try this at home myself this year. Thanks to Richard again, for sharing his experience with all of us in this thread, and sharing the means to experience it personally ourselves.

You are a fine example of a BOTL :tu:tu:tu.

Joe


----------



## MarkinCA

Thanks jc...:cb


----------



## tzaddi

*2008 Tobacco Growing, Comprehensive Update
**3/23/08 thru 5/29/08
*
*F*or those following this thread, this will be the first official update for the *2008 growing season*. And for those of you that are new welcome.

Although I have been chronicling the 2008 plant growth all season I have been a bit lax about putting a post together. Knowing that once I started it was going to be a big commitment and I may have been a bit apprehensive.

For those that have offered encouragement, as always thanks for the support.

This year I have several fronts going, so this first post will hopefully explain what is going on in the garden as far tobacco is concerned and who knows we might even get a glimpse at some of my other botanical buddies.

As most gardeners soon find out&#8230; the growing space one had the previous year just doesn't seem big enough this year. So I put in the effort and expanded the garden space inside the fenced area and I'm in the process of completing a third tier on the terraced garden. The soil here is rich in iron and quartz sand with plenty of stones. In the case of the fenced area I basically had to dig a hole and filter out the stones and then add the soil with organic amendments back into the hole. The stones you see to the right of the garden are all from the newly claimed growing space.

​*4/28/08
*

My other method of adding garden space is to build a retainer wall of stones and then backfill it with nutrient rich soil. That is what I have done with the terraced area. The following photo was taken last night, so as you can see I have a bit more soil to add. The stones where gathered from around the property, hopefully not to far away from the garden as legs and wagon are the transport method.

​*5/29/08
*

*This Years New Seedlings
*
The following images show this years newly planted seed growth from from March 23 to May 29.

​*3/23/08*

​*4/11/08*

​*4/14/08*

​*4/18/08*

​*5/7/08*


​*5/21/08*
Transplanted to larger containers.

​*5/29/08*


----------



## tzaddi

*Preemptive Tobacco Growth*

Looking back over a previous post from November one might recall this photo. In it I noted that the potted Jackass Bitters (Neurolaena lobata) had sprouted several tobacco plants at it's base. As winter approached I moved this container into the atrium hoping that the Jackass Bitters would hold up through the winter.

​*11/6/07*

As nature would have it the Jackass Bitters did not make it but the tobacco plants came through with a jump start on the 2008 growing season. The following images show their progress from April 20 thru May 29. Along the way they where planted into the garden. Their final count was 6.

​
*4/20/08*

​
*4/28/08*

​
*4/30/08*

​
*5/7/08*

​*5/7/08*

​
*5/21/08*

​
*5/29/08*
With Sunflowers behind

​
*5/29/08*


----------



## tzaddi

*Like a Phoenix Springing Forth&#8230;*

Well maybe not from the ashes&#8230; If you reference the large plastic terra cotta colored container from last season you might remember that at the end of the season I cut all of the plants back to the root and there is sat on the outside deck all winter long. Well to my surprise sometime in mid March of this year the stumps started to sprout. As most of know this is not the way to grow the best tobacco but in the name of science and poetry I decided to see how far these plants would go. Tobacco is normally grown as an annual and is potentially a woody, shrub like perennial. In the case of these potential "perennials" some of them have already had their flowering buds pinched to maintain leaf growth. The following images document this progressive return.

​
*3/23/08*

​
*4/14/08*

​
*4/20/08*

​
*4/28/08*

​
*5/7/08*

​
*5/29/08*
Almost ready to pick the first priming 

*New Varietals*

Thanks to a few generous friends I have the opportunity to grow a few new varieties of Tobacum nicotiana this year. I was able to sprout a few of the Connecticut seeds that fellow gorilla Pierredekat had sent me in a trade and my friend from Oregon brought a handful each of Havana and Perique tobacco seedlings on a recent visit. So if all goes well we will be watching these grow this year.

Here is the Connecticut seedlings, they took at least 3 more weeks to sprout than the fresh seed from last years crop.

​
*5/29/08*

​
*5/29/08*

​
*5/29/08*

Well I hope that wasn't too confusing and now that it looks like I have a game plan I will try and keep this thread updated as things develop. Oh, and if it gets boring, as in the same old same old please let me know.

Growing Regards,

Richard


----------



## MarkinCA

Its never boring reading updates to your "Cigar Birthing" thread Richard. I'm just kinda frustrated with my seedlings this year. One, I'm using seeds from about a year back, and two, when they reach about 1/4" they simply burn and disintegrate. Most likely due to some hot weather we have recently had in our area. Think I'm gonna have to convert to a greenhouse method when they do sprout and move em' into filtered sunlight this next go around...:tu


----------



## jcruse64

I'm with Mark, not boring at all.

My first attempt with seed failed, but attempt #2 has several little seedlings coming forth, so I hope to have something for this season, even if a little late.


----------



## tzaddi

​*I thought I would share a few photos taken of the Nicotiana bigelovii tobacco plants that I have growing. My friend Steve brought a few seedlings down from Oregon on his last visit in early May.

As you can see it has a beautiful white blossom in contrast to the Nicotiana tabacum's pink flower. Remember the Nicotiana glauca shout out from a post last year, with it's yellow blossom.

If there was a tobacco native to California it would be bigelovii probably originating in the Western United States. It mildly aromatic flower seems to prefer an evening or night bloom shying away from opening when the sun is up. It is sometimes called "Indian Tobacco" and I have heard it referred to as "Coyote Tobacco". Like all of the Nicotiana family most reference sources advise against ingestion of any kind, but I have come across instances of smoking it's small leaves.*


​
*The following photo taken on the 6th of this month illustrates that after many wagon loads of stones and wheelbarrows of soil the new lower terrace has been completed. Like some Redding version of Rio de Janeiro the Blessed Mother watches over.*

​
*Within three days, 6/9/08 the new space was being occupied by Perique, Havana, Maya Mopan and assorted herbs.*


​
*Last years revivalist insists on going to seed ASAP no matter how many times I pinch the forming flower buds.*

​
*Yielding handfuls of early leaf, (first priming).*

​
*Meanwhile in the lower fenced garden the sunflowers, tomatoes, and early start tobacco continue to grow well.*


​


----------



## duhman

Beautiful.
Hey, Richard, do deer eat tobacco?
Sometimes they know when not to eat plants. If only I could get them to eat my oleander.


----------



## tzaddi

*The following photos where taken a few hours ago before I started this post. As you can see despite the wind and heat they continue to adjust to their new space.*


​
*I invite you to stop by and pick up some potted plants ready for the ground, as you can see I have a few left.* 


​
*So it's "Happy Trails" until next time.*:tu

​
*I have a few more photos that I did not post today at my gallery here. <click*

*And don't forget to stop by and visit my new BOTL dustingaunder and see how his plants are doing, here < click.*

-Richard


----------



## bobarian

Amazing stuff as always Richard! That one shot of the bloom is fantastic!
This year looks like a bumper crop, congratulations! How it the curing of last years coming?:tu BTW the terraces look great even without the tobacco!\
A little bit of the Mediterranean in Redding! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> Beautiful.
> Hey, Richard, do deer eat tobacco?
> Sometimes they know when not to eat plants. If only I could get them to eat my oleander.


Last year they ate my my tobacco when it was very small and I had to put up a fence. This year I didn't put it in the ground until it was larger, they don't really like the taste once it starts to develop it's nicotiana characteristics but we shall see. I have been going out at night and dispatching a few earwigs that insist on munching.

I discovered a few deer prints the other morning in the lower terrace but no munching. 

They did find a few young peppers and and sunflowers (they munch the heads off) in an unfenced area in front of the house. There are still 2 sunflowers that they didn't touch out there.

I had a talk with one of the deer the other day while he was chowing down on some cracked corn. 

Thanks for the look see. 

EDIT:
I was just out checking for earwigs and caught a few of the boys stopping by for a bit of birdseed so I snapped a few photos for you.


​


----------



## tzaddi

bobarian said:


> Amazing stuff as always Richard! That one shot of the bloom is fantastic!
> This year looks like a bumper crop, congratulations! How it the curing of last years coming?:tu BTW the terraces look great even without the tobacco!\
> A little bit of the Mediterranean in Redding! :ss


Thanks my friend. The stones are free as long as one doesn't mind moving them from here to there. 

I check the leaf from the last 2 years ever so often and the last time I checked it is developing some character. One of the guys from the weekly Redding cigar club is scheduled to drop by next week for a rolling session so I will probably inventory the stock when I prep some leaf for the gathering of torcedors 

*Man this page takes a bit of time to load even with high speed DSL, sorry  Oh well, you guys should have posted a few more posts between updates .*


----------



## masonichistorian

I'm in the army and currently in Iraq, I love Cigars and come from Puerto Rico but my home base is back in Arizona. And this is something that I have been dreaming about for a long time. Were can I purchase seeds and is there a book or something that I can have with me that will help me in the prose's for this, were can I learn to roll my own Cigars. This is something that I want to start doing, you know something peaceful that dos not have to do with all the stuff that I have to go throw out here, kind of I guess that what I'm trying to say is after all the war and everything from out here I want to pick up growing tobacco and rolling my own as a hobby you know something peas full and maybe some tomatoes while I'm at it.
You are definitely and inspiration toured what I want to accomplish.


----------



## dustingaunder

Wow Richard! It is looking good over in your neck of the woods this growing season. Hopefully next year I can be more organized with my grow and get a nice looking garden started. I'd almost rather read your updates than worry about my own. :tu


----------



## DBall

Very cool... I still have the cigar you rolled on 8/07 sitting around... I wanted to smoke it, but I decided I would age it first and I may have it after it's got a year on it... (I've saved it thus far). :tu


----------



## CBI_2

Wow! First time I've seen this thread and I think this is awesome. It has me wanting to give it a try sometime too. Beautiful plants and flowers to boot. Thanks for the time and effort in keeping us updated with this years crop. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Excellent Richard!! Looks like things are progressing along well. Love the pics! I think they just started planting the seedlings at the tobacco farms here this week.


----------



## Infin1ty

Your doing an excellent job Richard. Let me know how that Perique turns out! 

Looking at all of these photos really makes me think, who in their right mind got up one day and said "He you see that plant with the big leaves?" "I'm going to smoke it!" :r


----------



## masonichistorian

Infin1ty said:


> Your doing an excellent job Richard. Let me know how that Perique turns out!
> 
> Looking at all of these photos really makes me think, who in their right mind got up one day and said "He you see that plant with the big leaves?" "I'm going to smoke it!" :r


Thats funny but the question is how many plants did they try before finding the right one? to smoke:ss


----------



## Infin1ty

:r, well along the way they obviously found another plant that enjoyed smoking! Your probably right though, that was probably a pretty nasty journey sorting out the plants you don't want to smoke from the ways you do!


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to Paul (CBI_2) my bro in-law directing me to this thread I will now be subscribing to it. 

Absolutely magnificent Richard.!!


Mega respect!! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

masonichistorian said:


> I'm in the army and currently in Iraq, I love Cigars and come from Puerto Rico but my home base is back in Arizona. And this is something that I have been dreaming about for a long time. Were can I purchase seeds and is there a book or something that I can have with me that will help me in the prose's for this, were can I learn to roll my own Cigars. This is something that I want to start doing, you know something peaceful that dos not have to do with all the stuff that I have to go throw out here, kind of I guess that what I'm trying to say is after all the war and everything from out here I want to pick up growing tobacco and rolling my own as a hobby you know something peas full and maybe some tomatoes while I'm at it.
> You are definitely and inspiration toured what I want to accomplish.


I have PMed you. It sounds like growing tobacco may be in your blood. As I mentioned in the PM I offer you the same deal that I offer any and all of my brothers around here, seeds for free. It is a noble plant that will teach you much if you let it. 

Stay well and take & care of your tobacco dreams. :tu


----------



## masonichistorian

tzaddi said:


> I have PMed you. It sounds like growing tobacco may be in your blood. As I mentioned in the PM I offer you the same deal that I offer any and all of my brothers around here, seeds for free. It is a noble plant that will teach you much if you let it.
> 
> Stay well and take & care of your tobacco dreams. :tu


Thank you, and i will be watching this thread it is real cool to see the proses and i cant whate till im posting pics of my oun plants. Is the rolling proses hard and were did you learn how to roll?


----------



## tzaddi

Infin1ty said:


> :r, well along the way they obviously found another plant that enjoyed smoking! Your probably right though, that was probably a pretty nasty journey sorting out the plants you don't want to smoke from the ways you do!


There are many stories regarding the origins of tobacco and it's use. It is indicated that tobacco was mindfully cultivated more than 8000 years ago and before that&#8230;

Here is one of the many stories.



> *IN THE BEGINNING . . .*
> Huron Indian myth has it that in ancient times, when the land was barren and the people were starving, the Great Spirit sent forth a woman to save humanity. As she traveled over the world, everywhere her right hand touched the soil, there grew potatoes. And everywhere her left hand touched the soil, there grew corn. And when the world was rich and fertile, she sat down and rested. When she arose, there grew tobacco . . .





dustingaunder said:


> Wow Richard! It is looking good over in your neck of the woods this growing season. Hopefully next year I can be more organized with my grow and get a nice looking garden started. I'd almost rather read your updates than worry about my own. :tu


Next year is always great for applying the learnings of this season. I encourage you to continue your thread, don't leave me on my own here. 

And thanks to the rest of you fellows for your supporting and kind sentiments.


----------



## masonichistorian

good story, now thats some more books for me to find the history of tabaco. I relly like this plase it helps me relax out here.


----------



## tzaddi

masonichistorian said:


> Thank you, and i will be watching this thread it is real cool to see the proses and i cant whate till im posting pics of my oun plants. Is the rolling proses hard and were did you learn how to roll?


Here are a couple of my rolling threads you might like and pick up something from.

*Graycliff Tour (Pictorial) * <click

*Rolling with Casillas * <click

:tu


----------



## tzaddi

*
June 19, 2008
Thought I would check in with a few photos. I have downsized them in an attempt to have the pages load a bit quicker. Let me know if you like this new size or the original recipe.*

First off let's just say that the rest of the plants are coming along well.


​
The Havana and the Perique are starting to differentiate themselves from one another. The Perique is staying squat and turning a darker green while the Havana is growing taller with a bit more yellow to the leaves. The Havana appears to have a more supple leaf as well. My heirloom Maya Mopan on the upper terrace is somewhere in between with it's later start date.

​
*Earwigs have to eat too!*
This is an example of what a family of earwigs can accomplish in a few evenings. Consequently this only happens when the plant is young and tender, now that it is maturing they don't find it as tasty, not to mention that for a few nights I went out and dispatched a few of their kind. This plant was the sentry for all of the others that only had a few nibbles. I expect that it will have a full recovery.

​
The hold over plants from last year are racing to go to seed.


​
A few pinches here and there slows things down.

​
Here are a few more pics to round things out.

​
Looking closely you may see a few small tears in the leaves from the wind whipping things up a bit.


​
Oh yeah&#8230;

The figs are coming along as well.

​
And apricots too&#8230;

​
*Until Next Time&#8230;*


----------



## gnukfu

Great pics Richard!!! Thanks for the update! The apricots have me drooling!


----------



## CBI_2

Man, the fig picture brought back memories from my childhood. Nothing better than ripe figs right from the plant. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gvarsity

Awesome pictures Richard. Thanks for the update. It is very cool to watch the plants develop.


----------



## tzaddi

*JULY 4 Update*

*As some of you may be aware it is pretty smokey here in California and especially so in the north state.* 

*After that lightning storm on the 21st & 22nd of June things started happening.*

*For the first few weeks there where times when the sun was just a pink dot in the sky and everything was bathed in a golden light. So much smoke&#8230;

One morning I arose early thinking I would photograph the sunrise. My thinking was that with so much particulate matter (AKA smoke) the sunrise would be spectacular. Up at 5:30AM and to my surprise the sun was not visible for at least another hour and then it was just a pink dot&#8230;cough.*

*The situation has slowly evolved from smelling like the inside of a fireplace when I step out in the morning to being able to see stars in the sky at night. It is one of those situations where you don't fully appreciate something until has been taken away for a while.

As of today this is the fire map. If you look on the map at northern California you can see the town of "Redding", that's me. *

*Yesterday my house was under the flight path of The Martin Mars "Hawaii" Waterbomber. <clicky

Although a bit hazy from the smoke and the altitude I was able to grab a shot.*

*Apart from a light dusting of ash the plants don't seem to mind, after-all they love carbon dioxide.*

*June 25th*

*June 25th*

*BTW the apples look to be doing fine and should be ready in the fall.*

*I suspect that there will be plenty for all including the deer.
*

*How big are the tobacco plants you ask? Well the Perique is this big.
Hey look, can you see those white and gray "flecks" on the leaf? Well that is the ash I was telling you about.
*

*July 2nd*

*July 2nd*

*July 2nd*

*July 2nd*

*July 2nd*


----------



## tzaddi

*Well I finally stopped trying to keep the tobacco plants in the big pot from flowering.*

*The lack of a pinch here and there allowed the plant to produce some very nice pink blooms.*

*Here's the situation in the lower fenced garden. As you can see some of the sunflowers are over 10' tall and forming their blooms, while their companion tobacco has reached 6' tall*.

*The tomatoes are poised for greatness.
*

*Remember that apricot harvest? Well some of made it's way into the drying contraption I made last year ending up as fruit leather.*

*As necessity is the Mother of Invention I found another garden space for some of my excess potted tobacco and various squash, melon and herbs. As an added bonus the irrigation system was stubbed and awaiting a sprinkler head.*

*To conclude, here is a photo snapped today showing the plant that helped finance the American Revolution making this day a possibility.*



> _During the American Revolution, tobacco paid the interest on loans from France, sustained the Continental Congress and purchased war materials.
> 
> George Washington, as Commander of the Revolutionary Army, issued a public appeal to supply his troops. Said the future President: "If you can't send money, send tobacco." Washington was himself a tobacco farmer, as was his colleague Thomas Jefferson, the nation's third President._


*We can be grateful for so much, sometimes just being able to look up and see the stars.*

-Richard


----------



## bobarian

Wow Richard, The air up there looks terrible. It has cleared up down here this week. But it looks like all of your plants are doing great. Some of those leaves are HUGE! Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated. Great Stuff!:tu


----------



## nozero

Thanks again for sharing. I do so enjoy your pictures as well as the imagery produced by your words.

:tu


----------



## tzaddi

bobarian said:


> Wow Richard, The air up there looks terrible. It has cleared up down here this week. But it looks like all of your plants are doing great. Some of those leaves are HUGE! Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated. Great Stuff!:tu





nozero said:


> Thanks again for sharing. I do so enjoy your pictures as well as the imagery produced by your words.
> 
> :tu


Thanks guys. I found that video when I was putting this post together and that is one amazing aircraft! I recommend watching it. I am reminded of the time when my office was in Sunnyvale, CA across from Moffett Field and a C5 Transport flew over.

Later&#8230;


----------



## dustingaunder

WOW!!! Nice looking everything Richard....well, except for the air and that whole mess. Hope you stay safe from any fires. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Infin1ty

Looks like you have yourself another great crop this year Richard!


----------



## gvarsity

Great pics Richard. I love the lighting one. Was that just happenstance or were somehow prepared to catch the lightning? Are the fires an annual event in your area or is this unusual? You seem pretty adjusted to them. Thanks again for the great posts.


----------



## Moro

Me grandad used to own a tobbacco farm of various acres. Gorgeus plants, they are. Thanks for bringing back some memories with so neat pics.


----------



## tzaddi

gvarsity said:


> Great pics Richard. I love the lighting one. Was that just happenstance or were somehow prepared to catch the lightning? Are the fires an annual event in your area or is this unusual? You seem pretty adjusted to them. Thanks again for the great posts.


After much trial and error over the years I kind of have a routine when there is a storm&#8230; tripod, manual settings=focus set to infinity, lens wide open and shutter speed set to 30 sec&#8230; after that it is just as you say happenstance. As far as the fires, they are a fact if life around here but they stress level seems to rise every year. I clear as mush brush as I can during the season and then it's all up to happenstance the great crews of Cal Fire. Good to hear from you. 



Moro said:


> Me grandad used to own a tobbacco farm of various acres. Gorgeus plants, they are. Thanks for bringing back some memories with so neat pics.


That's really cool to hear, thanks for posting.


----------



## Moro

tzaddi said:


> That's really cool to hear, thanks for posting.


It was cool also to visit. Such a neat smell... Alright, if ye excuse me, I'll go light a cigar. If ye ever get the chance to visit a tobbacco farm, ye're in for a treat.


----------



## CBI_2

Great pics! Thanks for the update. Like most, I find it very interesting and appreciate you sharing this with us. :tu


----------



## TripleF

CBI_2 said:


> Great pics! Thanks for the update. Like most, I find it very interesting and appreciate you sharing this with us. :tu


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: Ya know I hate to chime in with just an "I'm with stupid emoticon" but this is very, very interesting as my brother in-law Paul says. And that is why I subscribe to this thread. Head if there was a subscription fee I'd probaby pay it.

Thanks Richard for inviting us over!! :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Thanks for your continuing contribution in this tread Richard. Its tough being temporarily in an area that suffers the effects from a fire. We had it down here in the Santa Clarita Valley area about a year back or so with the number of fires that races through here from all directions. Smoke is all you see, smell, and sleep with during the event.

The garden is looking great mi amigo...:tu:ss


----------



## EvanS

Great updates Richard. I sure hope all remains well for you, given what's going on up there. Be safe and stay cool. my friend


----------



## tzaddi

EvanS said:


> Great updates Richard. I sure hope all remains well for you, given what's going on up there. Be safe and stay cool. my friend


Man was it smokey yesterday and today. They lit a back fire at Shasta Dam Saturday morning. It's already 102° on my back deck. By Wednesday we are expected to be in the 115° + range. I resorted to turning on the air conditioning to filter the air and the cooling doesn't hurt . Just reporting and not so much complaining, there are many out there who have had to evacuate.

Evan, I believe you are the only one besides myself that has posted to this thread who actually visited Casa Cordero and the surrounding Tobacco Plantation. Peace out my brother.


----------



## gvarsity

> After much trial and error over the years I kind of have a routine when there is a storm&#8230; tripod, manual settings=focus set to infinity, lens wide open and shutter speed set to 30 sec&#8230; after that it is just as you say happenstance. As far as the fires, they are a fact if life around here but they stress level seems to rise every year. I clear as mush brush as I can during the season and then it's all up to happenstance the great crews of Cal Fire. Good to hear from you.


I'll be slipping a little note with these instructions into my camera bag. I have always wanted to catch some lightening pics and didn't have a good plan. Up at my family cabin in Northern Minnesota we regularly get lightening storms in the late summer.

A couple of years ago my wife an I were up there and it was like a horror movie. Big clap of thunder the lights go out and then just lightening strike after lightening strike lighting up the house. No rain just lightening we both freaked ourselves out a little bit. 

The crop updates look great. Tobacco really is a beautiful plant. When you examine your plants and the leaves of the plants do you think in terms of wrapper fille binder quality or are you growing more as pipe tobacco? I see you have some perique which isn't commonly used in cigars.

I don't envy your 115° + weather let alone the smoke and fire risk. Stay safe.


----------



## tzaddi

gvarsity said:


> I'll be slipping a little note with these instructions into my camera bag. I have always wanted to catch some lightening pics and didn't have a good plan. Up at my family cabin in Northern Minnesota we regularly get lightening storms in the late summer.
> 
> A couple of years ago my wife an I were up there and it was like a horror movie. Big clap of thunder the lights go out and then just lightening strike after lightening strike lighting up the house. No rain just lightening we both freaked ourselves out a little bit.
> 
> The crop updates look great. Tobacco really is a beautiful plant. When you examine your plants and the leaves of the plants do you think in terms of wrapper fille binder quality or are you growing more as pipe tobacco? I see you have some perique which isn't commonly used in cigars.
> 
> I don't envy your 115° + weather let alone the smoke and fire risk. Stay safe.


If you are getting a lot of strikes you can shorten the shutter speed. This formula works best with a dark sky. If your camera has a "bulb" setting or longer shutter speed then that can be used when the the strikes are few and far between, but the tripod on a steady surface is a must.

There are parts of the plant that are better suited for wrappers (lower primings) and some parts that are best for filler (upper) but I have found that on the way to curing a wrapper may turn into a binder if if has had a rough time, like tearing or holes. When blending for the filler I have thrown in a leaf of wrapper, because as they say, "non one is the boss of me." , when I am rolling or the other saying&#8230; "ignorance is bliss."


----------



## tzaddi

Just to let you know, here is a map indicating the nearest evacuation area, issued yesterday. I have my fingers crossed because I have so much "stuff". I seriously doubt it will come any further but one never knows nor has an apparent choice in what events shape their lives.




Here is a photo I took last night around midnight looking west from my driveway. The fire is about 4 miles away.


----------



## weak_link

Wow Richard...that's kinda unnerving. Hope they can get the planes launched soon to dump some water on the fire for 'ya. You'll be in my thoughts hoping for the best.


----------



## CigarGal

Stay safe, Richard...we are praying for a fast end to these fires


----------



## tzaddi

Thanks for your caring thoughts, I will play safe and remember what is important. Sincerely&#8230;

If you want to be in on the action here is a link to see what is going on.
http://www.enplan.com/fires/


----------



## rumballs

Richard - this thread is such a neat and unusual read that I decided it belongs in the "Hall of Fame" forum. Hope that's ok 
Keep up the detailed pictures and writeups, and stay safe!


----------



## tzaddi

mmblz said:


> Richard - this thread is such a neat and unusual read that I decided it belongs in the "Hall of Fame" forum. Hope that's ok
> Keep up the detailed pictures and writeups, and stay safe!


I am honored, at times it reads more like a blog but hey, such is life. Thanks for the recognition. There are times when publishing to this thread has smoothed out a "bump in the road" and the multitude of friends it has delivered fills my heart. 

-Richard


----------



## CBI_2

Stay safe and we are praying for you. Congrats on the Hall of Fame! :bl
Certainly well deserved. Many thanks. :tu


----------



## CBI_2

ps My wife has really enjoyed the thread also.


----------



## masonichistorian

Congrats on the Hall, you deserve it brother.:tu


----------



## TripleF

CBI_2 said:


> Stay safe and we are praying for you. Congrats on the Hall of Fame! :bl
> Certainly well deserved. Many thanks. :tu


:tpd: :tpd: 110% in agreement with my brother in-law on this Richard!!


----------



## tzaddi

*July 21st Tobacco Garden & Fire Update*

*Well for the past two nights we have been able to have our windows open in the evening without succumbing to the smoke. (cough)

Last night the moon was white after so many days of being yellow or not even being visible.

Hurray!!

Here is a photo of the sun from July 9th around 6:30 pm.*

*If you know me you know that this thread is the last place where politics belongs but I'm just saying that since George, Arnold and Wally flew over my house the air quality has been a lot better.

Check out the size of this ash that made it's way onto one of my tobacco plants.! This photo was taken on the 10th of July.*

*Tobacco hornworm, Manduca sexta (Linnaeus)
- Don't really need 'em*

*I think that is what they are.

Although the plants have an effective watering system it is important to visit them as often as I can. I found this critter having a meal on July 12th. The tale-tale signs are holes in the leaf and or little droppings.*

*Here is an interesting photo showing a worm that seems to enjoy tobacco seeds, notice how it eats a hole into the seed pod and then eats the seeds out making some very nice little brown droppings. For some reason I am thinking Kupi Luwak.

This is one of the potted plants that thinks its a perennial. All in the name of science.*

*Speaking of which, here is how it is doing. Note the small leaves and the early flowering, 2 good reasons why one should start from seed for each growing cycle.
*
​
*The little make-shift garden near the road is holding it's own, as you can see "Orange Kitty" is on guard duty.*

​
*The garden inside the fence is putting out some pretty good size tomatoes and the tobacco is nearly 6' tall! *

​
*BTW, the tallest sunflower is over 12 ' tall, remember when they where just pups? *

*Some of you may have heard me mention the weekly Herf I take part in called the Grindstone Club, well a while back I took a mascot plant to the clubhouse.*

*Here is a photo showing some of this years early pickings. Because most of the early stuff is usually small bottom leaf and tends to get beat up and torn a bit I attempted to cut it up into a size suitable for cigarettes or for a pipe blend.*

*Here is the same tobacco tucked into a nice box and ready to put into the "aging box".*
​


----------



## tzaddi

*So how are the plants in the terraced garden doing? Here have a look.*

​
*These photos where taken on July 20th. The tallest is nearly 5'.*


​
*Today I picked the first priming, nearly 20 leaves, with sizes up to 25" x 12"!!*


​*So check me out, .*

​
*Rounding out today's post here are a few bonus photos.*

​
*I found this thistle blooming the other day.*

​
*Look who stopped by, although a bit grainy from taking it from inside the house I was happy to see him. *

​
*That does it for today&#8230; man, now that this thread has gone "Gold" I can really feel the pressure. *

- Richard


----------



## gvarsity

Great post again Richard. Those are some fantastic pictures. The orange moon, yellow sunflower and purple horseshoes (wait thats in me lucky charms) particularly stood out. I really liked the layering effect of the unframed leaf with the worm over the image of it's meal as well. Following the progession of the plants is interesting I learn something every update. Glad to hear that the smoke has abated a bit. Thanks again.


----------



## duhman

Great pictures, Richard.
I don't see a horn on those hornworms. Could they bee something else?
Looks like the hawk is a Cooper's Hawk. They prey mostly on other birds. We have many hawks here but I have never been lucky enough to et a close pic like that.


----------



## tzaddi

gvarsity said:


> Great post again Richard. Those are some fantastic pictures. The orange moon, yellow sunflower and purple horseshoes (wait thats in me lucky charms) particularly stood out. I really liked the layering effect of the unframed leaf with the worm over the image of it's meal as well. Following the progession of the plants is interesting I learn something every update. Glad to hear that the smoke has abated a bit. Thanks again.


*Bob, thanks for checking in. It is fun watching them grow. And mixing up the layout is part of kicking it up a notch now that we are in the "Hall of Fame" *



duhman said:


> Great pictures, Richard.
> I don't see a horn on those hornworms. Could they bee something else?
> Looks like the hawk is a Cooper's Hawk. They prey mostly on other birds. We have many hawks here but I have never been lucky enough to et a close pic like that.


*You are correct, those aren't horned worms, I am not really sure what they are. Perhaps I should check in with http://calphotos.berkeley.edu// I'll do that. I went out to check for worms after reading your post and sure enough&#8230; Now these are horned critters. They are so tiny and blend in so well with the leaf that the only way to find them is unfortunately after they have eaten a hole. I think I dispatched about 5 of them. If you look real close I think you can see the egg case in the lower photo set that it came out of.*

*The hawk could very well be a Cooper Hawk, another good call. He was resting on that branch after making a few passes at some other birds.

We do get some "Broad Shouldered Hawks" around here as well.

Thanks Guys.*

​


----------



## MarkinCA

tzaddi said:


> *So check me out, .*
> 
> ​*That does it for today&#8230; man, now that this thread has gone "Gold" I can really feel the pressure. *
> 
> - Richard


Hello Richard,

You do know that Gillette makes a product called a 'razor' don't you?:ss


----------



## tzaddi

MarkinCA said:


> Hello Richard,
> 
> You do know that Gillette makes a product called a 'razor' don't you?:ss


Sorry, my make-up crew had the day off, it was a last minute shoot. 

I refer you to my Saturday herf photo in Chico...











Thanks for stopping by. :tu

PS It is even more stubbly today.


----------



## TripleF

Love tuning into your world Richard!! Thanks for sharing it with the rest of us!!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks for the updates Richard!!! Great stuff!


----------



## dwhitacre

*Richard brought a couple of tobacco plants over to our Herf last Saturday!!!*









Later I found out that they were gifts!!!

*Thank you Richard!!!*:tu

BTW - You'll have to show me how to roll my own cigars!!!


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> *Richard brought a couple of tobacco plants over to our Herf last Saturday!!!*
> 
> Later I found out that they were gifts!!!
> 
> *Thank you Richard!!!*:tu
> 
> BTW - You'll have to show me how to roll my own cigars!!!


You bet they are gifts. :tu. Perhaps when you come by for the CigarGal herf we will have time to roll. 

PS And big thank you for the Illusione Holy Lance, it is resting with my other lanceros awaiting it's time.


----------



## Spect

tzaddi said:


> *The hawk could very well be a Cooper Hawk, another good call. He was resting on that branch after making a few passes at some other birds.*
> 
> *We do get some "Broad Shouldered Hawks" around here as well.*
> 
> *Thanks Guys.:)*
> 
> ​


Coopers Hawks will have a white-er belly.


----------



## maputo

Nice looking plants bro, for future reference you can use some black netting to cover your plants while you are not tending to them. Deer hate the feel of it on their noses so the don't bother your plants that much. After years of growing plants here in Montana you learn to deal with the deer :ss


----------



## maputo

Wow, just took a look at the rest of your photos. Pretty impressive green thumb you have there. Keep us updated when you roll some of those cigars


----------



## tzaddi

maputo said:


> Nice looking plants bro, for future reference you can use some black netting to cover your plants while you are not tending to them. Deer hate the feel of it on their noses so the don't bother your plants that much. After years of growing plants here in Montana you learn to deal with the deer :ss





maputo said:


> Wow, just took a look at the rest of your photos. Pretty impressive green thumb you have there. Keep us updated when you roll some of those cigars


Thanks for the tip, they really haven't bothered the tobacco this time around. They prefer to eat flower buds this year. If I do any rolling I'll be sure and post a few photos. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## jjirons69

Richard is definitely a farmer and a man after my heart! Nice looking photos!


----------



## Joan

[furious salivating over Tzaddi's leaves]

OoooOOOOOOoOOOooooooo...!!

It's a good thing you've got a Rare Orange Guard Cat because that is some serious leafing going on there!

Thanks for the update, Darling Richard! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Great pics Richard! Looks like the victory garden is doing well. Keep the posts/pics coming please.


----------



## tzaddi

*Yeah&#8230;but how well do they draw and how do they taste?*

*Practice, practice, practice&#8230;

I made this little cutter for the cap, now I just have to learn how to use it. *


----------



## TripleF

WOW, they look fantastic Richard!!! Mega Props!!! :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Nice looking sticks Richard and I like the pigtails. I can actually smell the aroma right now:tu:ss


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> *Yeah&#8230;but how well do they draw and how do they taste?*


[loooong mooooooan]

THIS is what I needed to see! Magnificent! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## duhman

Homegrown's all right with me.
I'm looking forward to reading your review.


----------



## tzaddi

Thanks for the encouragement.

They are resting for now and they do smell great.  They are a bit soft as I rolled them on the loose side… better that they draw than be too tight and unsmokable. The "pigtail" method seems to be the easiest for me right now. 

I will let you know how they smoke and once I am confident I have a reliable technique I will send some out to a few brave souls. I think I have a list of people that have requested some already.:tu

This was the tobacco that dwhitacre and I had pulled and prepped for rolling during the recent NorCal herf but alas we did not get to it then.


----------



## CBI_2

Great job on those sticks Richard! They look tasty. Always look forward to your updates. :tu


----------



## EvanS

duuuude :r

as usual Richard - amazing


----------



## tzaddi

CBI_2 said:


> Great job on those sticks Richard! They look tasty. Always look forward to your updates. :tu


This was just a minor update, I am in the middle of harvesting and stringing up a major set of leaves some as large as 25" x 15".:tu I am planning on pulling a few plants this evening and hanging them to dry and see how that goes.



EvanS said:


> duuuude :r
> 
> as usual Richard - amazing


Evan my friend, good to see you. Duuude is right. It's over 100° today and RH is down around 25%. This plant, this plant what is it about this plant


----------



## bobarian

Awesome stuff Richard! The sticks look fantastic! Hope they smoke as good as they look!:tu


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> This was just a minor update, I am in the middle of harvesting and stringing up a major set of leaves some as large as 25" x 15".:tu I am planning on pulling a few plants this evening and hanging them to dry and see how that goes.


Upon showing some of your garden pics to my friend Martin, the guy with the carnivorous blackberry patch, he exclaimed, "Those are some MAN sized leaves!"

:cb


----------



## tzaddi

Joan said:


> Upon showing some of your garden pics to my friend Martin, the guy with the carnivorous blackberry patch, he exclaimed, "Those are some MAN sized leaves!"
> 
> :cb


* LARGENESS*


----------



## Joan

MMMmmmmmMMMMMM GOOD! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Marklar MM

So. Did one of those fine looking cigars get the axe yet? :ss


----------



## tzaddi

Marklar MM said:


> So. Did one of those fine looking cigars get the axe yet? :ss


Not yet, but soon. I want to sit and take a few photos when I do, so I have to make the time one of these evenings.

In the mean time the north deck has been converted into a drying barn. In the evening I turn on the misting system to remoisten. The past few days have been in the 105°+ which is supposed to peak in a few days.

See if you can find the guard cat on duty in this photo, .


----------



## EvanS

He does not look very "guardy" Richard. I think h, unlike me, is bored with the whole thing


----------



## tzaddi

EvanS said:


> He does not look very "guardy" Richard. I think h, unlike me, is bored with the whole thing


----------



## Backsteper

Richard, Curious as to what your camera specs are and what photo editing software you are using. Those pictures are so good. Looking at buying my wife a new camera.


----------



## tzaddi

Backsteper said:


> Richard, Curious as to what your camera specs are and what photo editing software you are using. Those pictures are so good. Looking at buying my wife a new camera.


It's just my old tired, but still useful Sony DSC-F717 5.0 Megapixels. I bought it in April of 2003. I use Adobe Photoshop and organize my photos in iPhoto.

When I get the funds to purchase a new camera I will need to decide between DSLR or continue with another all in one but I will seriously consider another Sony.

Hope that helps and thanks for the look.


----------



## Joan

OOOOH! NOW you've done it, EvanEss! 

Looks like the Rare Orange Guard Cat is about to open a can o' Norcal Whoop-A$$ on you. Or slip you some tongue. :dr


----------



## tzaddi

*August Harvest
- Sticky Fingers -*
​*
The residue on my hands is from the tobacco leafs.​
The Monday following the little herf we had here @ San Souci I decided it was time to harvest some of the large leafs, the second priming if you will.

My thoughts included using the canvas shelter I had constructed over the north deck for the herf as a drying barn. I could take advantage of the misting system I had installed to counter the very dry humidity here in Redding, which sometimes reaches into the low teens.*

*And so it began&#8230;
*

*It proved to be quite a haul with many leaves over 2' long and 1' wide.
*

*Time to string 'em up.
*

*Looking at the point where the leaf is tied you may notice the canvas support rope with the misting hose cable tied to it.
*

*Five hours into the harvest I decided it was time to try a technique I had been thinking about. It involved pulling up entire plants and hanging them to dry. This would give me the opportunity to see if this method was perhaps better suited for Redding's extremely low RH. With the leaf still attached to the main stalk the drying would go much slower.

For those curious about the internal structure and root system of our patron plant I offer the following photos. 
*

*Cross section of the main stalk.
*

*My "barn" was slowly filling up. 
*

*With some of the early bloomers starting to form seeds I concerned myself with gathering and labeling potential future crops.
Note: I have made an effort to prevent the several strains of Nicotiana tobaccum from cross breeding. *


----------



## tzaddi

*Hey, remember that Nicotiana bigelovii (Indian Tobacco) I have been growing? It is California's native species. As you can see the leaf and blossom are quite different from the Nicotiana tobaccum.*

*Here is a photo illustrating the differences in seed pods between bigelovii & tobaccum on the right.*

*I should have plenty of Nicotiana bigelovii seed for next year's crop.*

*So how's the tobacco drying & curing coming along?

Within 4 days of the harvest I was already starting to see some color.*

*Eight to nine days in it looked like this.*

*Speaking of seeds, here are the heads from those sunflowers I had growing.*

*This year I noticed more insects having their way with the leaf than any other, had it been a commercial crop all of the little holes in the leaf would have been disastrous. *

*Actually the "worms you see in these photos where plucked from the plants when they where very small and then raised in jars.*


----------



## tzaddi

*But not to worry about rampant rodents&#8230;*

*Instead of pulling up some of the plants I merely cut them near the base and let the first sucker take over. I realize that this is not the way to obtain the best leaf for cigars but perhaps the leaf size would be suitable for pipe or cigarette tobacco. All in the name of my tobacco education. Looking closely at the following photo you can see where I cut the stalk and where the new growth has taken over.*

*The tobacco continues to renew itself, as is evident with this volunteer that has seen fit to grow in the ceramic container with this fern.*

*Did I tell you that I am growing amaranth this year?*

*So let's wrap this one up. *

​
*Thanks for checking in, see you next time.

-Richard*


----------



## dwhitacre

*Holy Smokes Richard!!! YOu have been busy!!!*

*Great photos!!!:tu*


----------



## gvarsity

Great update Richard. You really do a comprehensive job both with your agriculture and your documentation. I appreciate all of info. I learn so much from this thread. The sunflower seeds are really cool looking. Do you have to do anything to them before eating them roasting, salting ...?? What do you use the amaranth for? Good to see Orange Kitty isn't going hungry. 

We have inadvertently adopted a grey and white kitty whom we call "Mooch" who keeps our yard free of rodents. He just moved into the yard sometime last fall and has chosen to stay. Made it through a very cold and snowy winter quite successfully. Completely feral as far as I can tell. Won't let us come near us which is fine as he seems to do perfectly well on his own. We just have some new animated yard art it seems. 

Congratulations on the successfully harvest. Will you build a pilon for fermenting the tobacco? Oh and I meant to ask this before after you showed the cigars you rolled. Have you tried the entubo (sp?) rolling technique? Meaning rolling all the filler leaves into little tubes as opposed to bunching. Much more labor intensive per cigar but supposedly makes for a more consistent draw. Since you are not doing production quantities it may be worth the trouble.

Thanks again for the great thread. Cheers.


----------



## tzaddi

gvarsity said:


> Great update Richard. You really do a comprehensive job both with your agriculture and your documentation. I appreciate all of info. I learn so much from this thread. The sunflower seeds are really cool looking. Do you have to do anything to them before eating them roasting, salting ...?? What do you use the amaranth for? Good to see Orange Kitty isn't going hungry.
> 
> We have inadvertently adopted a grey and white kitty whom we call "Mooch" who keeps our yard free of rodents. He just moved into the yard sometime last fall and has chosen to stay. Made it through a very cold and snowy winter quite successfully. Completely feral as far as I can tell. Won't let us come near us which is fine as he seems to do perfectly well on his own. We just have some new animated yard art it seems.
> 
> Congratulations on the successfully harvest. Will you build a pilon for fermenting the tobacco? Oh and I meant to ask this before after you showed the cigars you rolled. Have you tried the entubo (sp?) rolling technique? Meaning rolling all the filler leaves into little tubes as opposed to bunching. Much more labor intensive per cigar but supposedly makes for a more consistent draw. Since you are not doing production quantities it may be worth the trouble.
> 
> Thanks again for the great thread. Cheers.


Appreciate the feedback Bob. :tu

Over the past few years I have grown the sunflowers for the birds and seeds for next year's crop. This is the first year I have grown enough to consider processing them for my own and other's consumption. I have eaten a few raw, right out of the shell but I plan on roasting and salting a large quantity this year.

I have set aside the heads from the largest and tallest plants and will use those for next years crop.

Sunflower factoid
_The sunflower plant originated in western North America. It is thought to have been domesticated around 1000 B.C. by Native Americans. Spanish explorers brought the sunflower to Europe in 1510. However, it was not until the late 1800s when the flower was introduced to Russia that the sunflower became a food crop. In 1860, Russian farmers made significant improvements in the way that the sunflower was cultivated. During this time, they became the world's largest producer of sunflower seeds. Today, they remain a world leader along with Europe, Argentina, and the United States. Production in the United States has emphasized oil producing varieties, but snack food producing sunflowers have steadily increased._

This the first year of growing amaranth. Amaranth greens (leaves) have a delicious, slightly sweet flavor and can be used both in cooking and for salads. The seeds are used as cereal or can be ground into flour for bread. In some parts of the world it is known as "pigweed".

It is native to Mexico and central America. Domesticated from c.4500 bc in Mexico and later in South America.

Yep, Orange Kitty has somewhat of the same *origins* but not likely of the feral variety. She has gotten in some tangles with coyotes and has thinned out a few quail families but generally is a great cat to have around. It is good to hear that you have a similar situation. 

You know I think I just might go for the Pilón method this year. I seem to have the quantity to make it possible. Thanks for the suggestion.

As far as the use of the entubar method for the filler, apparently the technique I am currently using is cross between the entubar and book method. Now thanks to your suggestion I am going to pay more attention when preparing the filler and go for the entubar style.

*Entubar* 
A rolling method that originated in Cuba. Rather than booking the filler leaves, the roller folds each individual filler leaf back on itself, then bunches the leaves together. Proponents of this method say it creates superior air flow through the cigar, which results in an even draw and burn.

*Book Style (also Booking)*
A rolling method by which the cigarmaker lays the filler leaves atop one another, then rolls them up like a scroll. Book style, or booking, is common in Honduras.

The above definitions where gleaned from *Cigar Advisor.* 

Once it again it is a pleasure and I learn more through interaction, discussion and looking up answers to questions.

-Richard


----------



## Joan

Luscious, JUICY photos, Richard! Thank you so much for sharing the garden with us! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## jkorp

Richard, do you have any pics of your inprocess rolling. I really like seeing the end results of all the work you put into this. Have you smoked one of your cigars yet?


----------



## tzaddi

jkorp said:


> Richard, do you have any pics of your inprocess rolling. I really like seeing the end results of all the work you put into this. Have you smoked one of your cigars yet?


I have plans to roll a few this week is all goes well. At that time I will try to fulfill your request and document the process.

I was able to smoke 2 of the cigars you saw featured in this thread a few weeks back. That was during my weekly cigar club gathering. I passed it around to those that where interested.

My primary goal for these cigars where for a easy draw and even burn. On those issues it was a success. Both where earthy and a bit grassy with hints of a sweetness about 1/3 of the way in. The second one, the larger of the two I burned that day was enjoyed by a few of us, especially when it opened up to that rich subtle coco sweetness. One of my fellow cigar club brothers commented that he had paid for cigars that where not as good. They where both in the medium body range.

On my next venture into rolling I will try and maintain the draw and burn consistency from the last time and expand out a little with more attention to the filler blend, I have my eye on some ligero that is just about ready. Is it fun, yes it is, can it be frustrating, yes it can be. I will also try for a smoother appearance but not at the expense of the draw.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

---------------- Now playing: Toby Keith - I Love This Bar via FoxyTunes


tzaddi said:


> I have plans to roll a few this week is all goes well. At that time I will try to fulfill your request and document the process.
> 
> I was able to smoke 2 of the cigars you saw featured in this thread a few weeks back. That was during my weekly cigar club gathering. I passed it around to those that where interested.
> 
> My primary goal for these cigars where for a easy draw and even burn. On those issues it was a success. Both where earthy and a bit grassy with hints of a sweetness about 1/3 of the way in. The second one, the larger of the two I burned that day was enjoyed by a few of us, especially when it opened up to that rich subtle coco sweetness. One of my fellow cigar club brothers commented that he had paid for cigars that where not as good. They where both in the medium body range.
> 
> On my next venture into rolling I will try and maintain the draw and burn consistency from the last time and expand out a little with more attention to the filler blend, I have my eye on some ligero that is just about ready. Is it fun, yes it is, can it be frustrating, yes it can be. I will also try for a smoother appearance but not at the expense of the draw.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in.


If you ever roll enough and think about sellin them or whatever I would love to get in on it


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> I have plans to roll a few this week is all goes well.


Oh man, wow.... it would be off the chart cool to watch you roll, like, high bandwidth. :ss

[happy cigar roller gif here]

*YOU GO RICHARD!*


----------



## gvarsity

Joan said:


> Oh man, wow.... it would be off the chart cool to watch you roll, like, high bandwidth. :ss
> 
> [happy cigar roller gif here]
> 
> *YOU GO RICHARD!*


If you decide to do some high bandwidth video I could help you with hosting the video. No pressure.  
Cheers


----------



## tzaddi

*Making the Cut*
*Cigarette & Pipe Tobacco*

*Things move pretty quickly this time of year as fall approaches and weather patterns shifting quickly. A few weeks back I was caught off guard by a bit of a wind storm and although I acted quickly to bring in the tobacco hanging out under my open air canopy much of my last harvest ended up receiving a beating.

What to do? What to do? With the humidity reaching single digits and the low teens during that time frame it was important that I rehyrdate the leaf before I could handle to prevent further damage. After conditioning the tobacco to the point of being able to handle it I decided that I would take what I had, remove the central vein and cut it up for cigarette and pipe tobacco.

Stacking up the leaf and cutting it up in thin strips or as the culinary world refers to it, a chifinade was something I had done before when confronted with cosmetically imperfect tobacco leaf.

This would allow me to use it for a pipe tobacco mix or for cigarettes although I don't smoke them. Most importantly it would permit me to store it, making room for the next harvest.

As I was preparing the chifinade I was struck with another idea that involved making a pipe blend with some perique and latakia pipe tobacco that I had on hand. The word "coins" comes to mind.

I proceeded to lay out the leaf, layering it while applying sprinklings of the latakia and perique, like it was some kind of pastry.

Once I was satisfied that I had sufficient layers I proceeded to roll it tightly and then cut it like one would a cinnamon roll = coins.

Having completed the first part of my task I placed my efforts in a quart Mason jar and prepared a large pot of water on the stove. I then suspended the Mason jar with it's tobacco contents in the water, brought the water up to 200° F and held it there for several hours to ensure the entire contents was up to temp. Some might call this "stoving" while others might refer to it as "hot-packing". No matter, I carefully took the jar out of the hot water bath and applied the lid and as it cooled the seal was complete, hopefully locking out potential pathogens but still allowing the mix to age.

So that's about it for this installment, I still need to photograph a rolling session as well as review one of my cigars.

Later,

-Richard

PS HERE is a link to these photos as well as few others that I took during this adventure. *

Don't tell anyone but I am just making this stuff up as I go along.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Very, very cool friend! the pics are amazing! what type of lighting? Wish my pics were 1/2 as good as yours!


----------



## bobarian

Spectacular pics as always Richard!:tu


----------



## tzaddi

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Very, very cool friend! the pics are amazing! what type of lighting? Wish my pics were 1/2 as good as yours!





bobarian said:


> Spectacular pics as always Richard!:tu


Thanks guys. I mostly use sunlight and a diffused flash to fill. Don't tell anyone but my flash diffuser is a modified ping-pong ball. 

Like I said I still need to have another rolling/photo session, a tripod will definitely be on the agenda for that one. Plus I will be trying to roll some "skinny stuff"


----------



## jkorp

Awesome Richard! That is just really incredible to watch all this.

How long will you age the coins for? Very nice idea to do this, they look great.

I'm looking forward to seeing the future rolling session.


----------



## bige610

jkorp said:


> Awesome Richard! That is just really incredible to watch all this.
> 
> How long will you age the coins for? Very nice idea to do this, they look great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the future rolling session.


wow i wonder how that stuff would taste in my pipe hehe. that is so cool. This is one awesome thread


----------



## tzaddi

jkorp said:


> Awesome Richard! That is just really incredible to watch all this.
> 
> How long will you age the coins for? Very nice idea to do this, they look great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the future rolling session.


It's been about 3 weeks since I sealed up the Mason jar and your guess is as good as mine but in that time the view from outside the jar shows homogenized color (dark chocolate) and moisture. I wish I could give a whiff but then I would have to break the seal.

Perhaps sometime soon I will send some out to a few brave souls for a review.


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> It's been about 3 weeks since I sealed up the Mason jar and your guess is as good as mine but in that time the view from outside the jar shows homogenized color (dark chocolate) and moisture. I wish I could give a whiff but then I would have to break the seal.
> 
> Perhaps sometime soon I will send some out to a few brave souls for a review.


Or you could call a herf and save all that postage... If You Open It, They Will Come! 

:r

(not during the first two weeks of October, m'kay??)


----------



## TheRealBonger

those coins look delicious. I would like to see how those coins tasted after a year locked in the jar. Very cool!p


----------



## Alyks

Wow. Those coins look delicious. Looks like you're in for a real treat.


----------



## physiognomy

Alyks said:


> Wow. Those coins look delicious. Looks like you're in for a real treat.


:tpd:They certainly do... Thanks for sharing your continuing endeavors Richard! Great pix as always mate...


----------



## rumballs

This is not meant as a commentary on your cigars at all...
Just a cartoon that is semi-relevant to the topic as a whole and I think is funny:

http://apelad.blogspot.com/2008/09/laugh-out-loud-cats-941.html


----------



## tzaddi

mmblz said:


> This is not meant as a commentary on your cigars at all...
> Just a cartoon that is semi-relevant to the topic as a whole and I think is funny:
> 
> http://apelad.blogspot.com/2008/09/laugh-out-loud-cats-941.html


*Aktully, a lot of the times I am semi-relevant as a whole.*

Thanks for stopping by and don't think I am not taking names when it comes to opening that mason jar.


----------



## TripleF

Magnificent Richard. Just magnificent!!! :tu
Thank you!


----------



## jkorp

tzaddi said:


> ......the view from outside the jar shows homogenized color (dark chocolate) and moisture. I wish I could give a whiff but then I would have to break the seal.....


So is this fermentation then?

Damn this is cool. I live in a rowhouse now so no yard really, but someday I really want to give this a go.


----------



## tzaddi

jkorp said:


> So is this fermentation then?
> 
> Damn this is cool. I live in a rowhouse now so no yard really, but someday I really want to give this a go.


Perhaps a little fermentation but I think some of it is the perique and latakia have it's way with the fresher tobaccos. :tu


----------



## Chico57

Richard, not to get off topic or ask too personal a question are you or might you have once been in the graphic arts field? I noticed the printer's rule in one of your photos and with the quality of the photos, your abilities in Photoshop and your attention to detail, I just had to ask.


----------



## tzaddi

Chico57 said:


> Richard, not to get off topic or ask too personal a question are you or might you have once been in the graphic arts field? I noticed the printer's rule in one of your photos and with the quality of the photos, your abilities in Photoshop and your attention to detail, I just had to ask.


You got that right, commercial/graphic/industrial arts background from setting type and running a press, offset and letterpress all the way specializing in ICC/ICM color management workflow. Good eye :tu Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## rx2010

I just got caught up on this thread as I was MIA for a while. what a fantastic read. Thank you so much for the time and effort, not only with the tobacco, but with us here, and letting us into your life and persuit. 

I'll look forward to following this thread as long as it continues.


----------



## gvarsity

Great update Richard. The coins look really intriguing. Really a stroke of brilliance. Did you do just one mason jar or more than one? If you did multiples it would be cool to stash one away for 4-5 years to revisit this period of exploration in the future.


----------



## tzaddi

gvarsity said:


> Great update Richard. The coins look really intriguing. Really a stroke of brilliance. Did you do just one mason jar or more than one? If you did multiples it would be cool to stash one away for 4-5 years to revisit this period of exploration in the future.


No just the one jar but I will probably make another before the season is over. I am thinking of modifying the blend with some Virginia and dropping the Perique.


----------



## tzaddi

With all the talk of change in the air these days I am not sure how much more time this thread has.

So&#8230;I want to thank you all for supporting and sharing our passion.

Please feel free to download the pages of this thread for your own personal use just in case the links are broken.

The same holds true for any of my other threads like&#8230;
Graycliff Tour (Pictorial)
Rolling with Casillas
or reviews like&#8230;
A Spring Walk with San Cristobal
Another Good Cigar = Punch Santa Rita
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles Deconstructed
Padilla Hybrid Robusto (The Saga)
or perhaps some of the oddities like&#8230;
Mexican Connection Delivers

Although I would prefer a gentle evolution "sometimes change comes at you like a broadside accident."

I had a few more things that I wanted to share with you in this thread and perhaps that will happen if not it was a good run, going back to April of 2007. Who would have thought. And always my brothers & sisters the seeds (tobacco) of change are always free for the asking.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Thank you for letting me see in what goes on in the process. Thank you for your time and wonderful pictures.


----------



## Big D KC

Those coins are awesome! You didn't keep one or two out to try?! Now THAT is some self restraint! haha very cool thread!! Can't wait to hear how they smoke!


----------



## tzaddi

Big D KC said:


> Those coins are awesome! You didn't keep one or two out to try?! Now THAT is some self restraint! haha very cool thread!! Can't wait to hear how they smoke!


I still have that jar in my storage container&#8230; but you are correct, although it remains sealed I have picked it up often and peered inside wishing to open it and steal a whiff. 

From past experience, that "marrying" time and in general aging plays a big part. Thanks for dropping.

As spring draws near I would anticipate a free tobacco seed offer.


----------



## itsme_timd

Hi Richard,

Well, I'm definitely late in joining the party but just invested a couple hours in reading through the thread and it looks like I'm about 92% up-to-date. :tu

This is really fascinating information and I'd love to try it myself one day. I've done some small gardening and had great success with tomatoes and okra - maybe the tobacco would be kind to me as well.

Thanks again for putting in such great effort to educate all of us. If you're ever in Atlanta drop me a line and we'll hook up and herf! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

itsme_timd said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Well, I'm definitely late in joining the party but just invested a couple hours in reading through the thread and it looks like I'm about 92% up-to-date. :tu
> 
> This is really fascinating information and I'd love to try it myself one day. I've done some small gardening and had great success with tomatoes and okra - maybe the tobacco would be kind to me as well.
> 
> Thanks again for putting in such great effort to educate all of us. If you're ever in Atlanta drop me a line and we'll hook up and herf! :ss


I always appreciate a few new eyes and mind dropping by this thread. I still have plants in the ground and I am clamoring to process the tobacco I have inside to pull the remaining and get them moving down the line. Running out of space after years of growing. I hope to have a photo update soon, it's been a while. Always learning new stuff with every misstep I take 

And thank you for the invitation. 

-Richard


----------



## PaleRider

Truly amazing post. Thank you for your labour of love. I for one am very much impressed with your knowledge and understanding.:tu


----------



## tzaddi

*It's Snowing on the Plantation! *
​


----------



## PaleRider

Very nice pic's Richard. Once again, thanks for sharing. I apprecitate it!:tu


----------



## Pablo

As always Richard, your posts are some of the most amazing and informative at CS. Thanks for everything you add. I just learned more about growing tobacco than I ever thought I could without being in a field.


----------



## tzaddi

pds said:


> As always Richard, your posts are some of the most amazing and informative at CS. Thanks for everything you add. I just learned more about growing tobacco than I ever thought I could without being in a field.


What an honor and encouragement, thanks


----------



## dwhitacre

I'm glad the snow landed a little farther north than me!

*Great photos Richard!!!*


----------



## aliefj96

There I was googling info on growing my own and all this information was back here at CS. It was your post the other day, on your pipe tobacco batch, that peeked my interest.

Well done and much appreciated.


----------



## tzaddi

aliefj96 said:


> There I was googling info on growing my own and all this information was back here at CS. It was your post the other day, on your pipe tobacco batch, that peeked my interest.
> 
> Well done and much appreciated.


Why thanks for stopping by, I have plenty of free seeds for US residents, unfortunately the Feds don't smile upon shipping them out of the country, last I checked.

I have a set of photos ready to go from the last self rolled cigar I smoked. Once the smoke settles from the holidaze I will get that up here. Yep, the good the bad and ugly of a "Tzaddi" cigar


----------



## GTCharged

I would laugh my azz off if I could actually get some decent crops here in Michigan.
I might have to buy some this spring and get growing :ss

Actually, now that I think of it, I saw some tobacco plants about 2-3 feet tall a couple years ago up north. They looked pretty healthy too...


----------



## tzaddi

GTCharged said:


> I would laugh my azz off if I could actually get some decent crops here in Michigan.
> I might have to buy some this spring and get growing :ss
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, I saw some tobacco plants about 2-3 feet tall a couple years ago up north. They looked pretty healthy too...


Once the chance of a freeze has passed you should be able to have a go at it. Starting germination in a controlled environment is always a good idea no matter where you live. Let me know if you need seed (free). I have plenty.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Richard,
Thanks very much for the informative and entertaining thread. I was wondering if you ever got around to experimenting with maduro tobacco, since I saw you mention something about it earlier in the thread. 

I might have to hit you up for some seed in a few weeks and see if I can get some Pennsylvania shade leaf growing since I have some limited experience with hops, tomatos and peppers.  Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Arnie

Really nice looking plants!! I have been growing an Argentine variety for about 6 years that has white fragrant flowers. The fragrance comes on at night, so it's nice to sit out and smoke a late stogie near the plants and enjoy the smell of the flowers. I have saved leaves but I don't know how to cure them.
They are such stately plants. I can see why the Native Americans think they are sacred; I do to. If you want, I'll send you some seed.


----------



## The Postman

WoW!!!

I started reading this thread the other night, and finished it today. I could never hope to grow tobacco where I live, but I truly have enjoyed reading about your adventure. Seeing the great pictures you have posted have helped to make a long Canadian winter seem a little shorter now.

Thank you very much my brother!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## duhman

Hey, Richard. The plants I am overwintering are starting to wake up. They are sending out more than one lead. Do you think I should try to limit them to one main shoot or just let them go?
Thanks.


----------



## CubanoLou

I appreciate the info, great pics.


----------



## Chuckie

Just got finished reading this entire thread...:dude:

This is amazing. Thank you for a very informative and enjoyable thread. As others have said, hopefully I will one day be able to grow my own as well. While I do not have a huge yard, I do have a fairly good size plot of land. Just need to clear a few more trees to get more sun shining in and I should be good to go.


----------



## iride

WoW! Richard...thanks for your efforts, photos, education and dedication to this thread! I've spent the weekend reading it, start to finish. Really cool stuff. I've learned alot and very much enjoyed your pics. Hope to see more and more of you rolling and smoking your reward! Great Stuff!!


----------



## tzaddi

Zarathustra19 said:


> Hey Richard,
> Thanks very much for the informative and entertaining thread. I was wondering if you ever got around to experimenting with maduro tobacco, since I saw you mention something about it earlier in the thread.
> 
> I might have to hit you up for some seed in a few weeks and see if I can get some Pennsylvania shade leaf growing since I have some limited experience with hops, tomatos and peppers.  Sounds like a fun project.


Always appreciate an encouraging post.  Yes, I did prepare some maduro, forcing a secondary fermentation by keeping the humidity high in conjunction with higher heat, simulating what occurs naturally in those huge stacks. The experience deepened my understanding while leaving me in further awe of the big guys.

Drop me a PM with your address when you are ready for some seeds. 



Arnie said:


> Really nice looking plants!! I have been growing an Argentine variety for about 6 years that has white fragrant flowers. The fragrance comes on at night, so it's nice to sit out and smoke a late stogie near the plants and enjoy the smell of the flowers. I have saved leaves but I don't know how to cure them.
> They are such stately plants. I can see why the Native Americans think they are sacred; I do to. If you want, I'll send you some seed.


Thanks. It sounds like you have *Nicotiana sylvestris* growing. Along with the smokable Nicotiana tobaccum I also grow a west coast native, Nicotiana biglovii. Another strain Nicotiana glauca with a yellow flower has made it up to southern California from South America, it is sometimes called tree tobacco because of it's size. I can be seen growing along the freeways of southern California arriving some 100 years ago.

They are indeed a plant with a special history and nature, right up there with corn and potatoes. I would love to exchange seeds, I will PM you my address. Thanks for the offer.



The Postman said:


> WoW!!!
> 
> I started reading this thread the other night, and finished it today. I could never hope to grow tobacco where I live, but I truly have enjoyed reading about your adventure. Seeing the great pictures you have posted have helped to make a long Canadian winter seem a little shorter now.
> 
> Thank you very much my brother!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


You have brought a bit of warmth to my part of the west coast with your comments as well. I hope to add a few more photos soon, right now I am in the middle of a move. Thanks for checking in and following along. After all of that effort you are truly my brother


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> Hey, Richard. The plants I am overwintering are starting to wake up. They are sending out more than one lead. Do you think I should try to limit them to one main shoot or just let them go?
> Thanks.


Good to hear from you. I would limit the re-growth to one shoot per plant. This will be a challenge if the plant has already flowered in the previous year. I have a 35 gallon planter with tobacco plants going on their third year of growth, each winter dying back. At this point it is more of a novelty and botany experiment as the leaf is not very large. If you are growing for quality leaf then nothing beats a new planting each year.

I refer you to the posts and photos from last years spring planting and wintered plants.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/77343-cigar-birthing-14.html#post1677015



CubanoLou said:


> I appreciate the info, great pics.


I appreciate you stopping in.



Chuckie said:


> Just got finished reading this entire thread...:dude:
> 
> This is amazing. Thank you for a very informative and enjoyable thread. As others have said, hopefully I will one day be able to grow my own as well. While I do not have a huge yard, I do have a fairly good size plot of land. Just need to clear a few more trees to get more sun shining in and I should be good to go.


Congratulations on hanging in there for the entire read. I consider those that have made the journey through words my friend  You just drop me a PM when you are ready for some seeds.



iride said:


> WoW! Richard...thanks for your efforts, photos, education and dedication to this thread! I've spent the weekend reading it, start to finish. Really cool stuff. I've learned alot and very much enjoyed your pics. Hope to see more and more of you rolling and smoking your reward! Great Stuff!!


As stated above, your effort has made you a true brother of the leaf. I appreciate your participation and hope to add a few more pics and posts soon. I am still processing tobacco from last season and have been rolling a few here and there. Always learning. 

-Richard


----------



## duhman

tzaddi said:


> Good to hear from you. I would limit the re-growth to one shoot per plant. This will be a challenge if the plant has already flowered in the previous year.
> 
> -Richard


They hadn't flowered and the plants are still small. They got a late start and were stunted. I think they will do great.
Thanks, Richard


----------



## d_day

This is truly an amazing thread. I've read through it more than 4 times and am just as wowed each time I read it. I'm looking forward to updates when they happen.


----------



## GilaByteBob

Wow......

Spent the last couple days reading this thread and I'm speechless.

Impressed with the project.
Impressed with the photos.
Impressed with the narrative.
Impressed with the results.

I'm way impressed!

Looking forward to more, especially the rolling.

Just a wild guess, how many cigars do you think you'd end up with if you rolled up all the stuff you've grown so far?

Bob
:cb


----------



## DBCcigar

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Arnie

OK Richard, PM me your address and I'll send some seed for the Argentine tobacco. Maybe we can trade.


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> They hadn't flowered and the plants are still small. They got a late start and were stunted. I think they will do great.
> Thanks, Richard


I think they will do just fine. Let me know how things progress. 



d_day said:


> This is truly an amazing thread. I've read through it more than 4 times and am just as wowed each time I read it. I'm looking forward to updates when they happen.


Your seeds will be going out this week 



GilaByteBob said:


> Wow......
> 
> Spent the last couple days reading this thread and I'm speechless.
> 
> Impressed with the project.
> Impressed with the photos.
> Impressed with the narrative.
> Impressed with the results.
> 
> I'm way impressed!
> 
> Looking forward to more, especially the rolling.
> 
> Just a wild guess, how many cigars do you think you'd end up with if you rolled up all the stuff you've grown so far?
> 
> Bob
> :cb


Bob, probably get a hundred or so. I have also purchased whole leaf over the past few years as well as traded with another grower. I think I have a few threads that show some of my whole leaf purchase somewhere around here. 

Thanks for dedicating the time to read through one of the stories of my life. Those that have done so are my friend by proxy 



DBCcigar said:


> Fantastic pictures!


Thanks. It has been a learning experience and it is encouragement like yours that has pushed me further. I am hoping to upgrade my camera this year and move up to a DSLR, probably one of the Sony Alphas.



Arnie said:


> OK Richard, PM me your address and I'll send some seed for the Argentine tobacco. Maybe we can trade.


It is done and don't forget to send your in response.:banana:


----------



## d_day

tzaddi said:


> Your seeds will be going out this week


 I'll be posting pictures of the growth cycle and harvesting.


----------



## d_day

Richard, I'm curious about one thing, do you have to deal with strong winds there, and if so, how does the tobacco hold up? We have really strong winds here from time to time, and it's something I hadn't considered until just now.


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> Richard, I'm curious about one thing, do you have to deal with strong winds there, and if so, how does the tobacco hold up? We have really strong winds here from time to time, and it's something I hadn't considered until just now.


Strong winds have been an issue. The plants need to be far enough away from fences and other plants so that the movement caused by the wind does not cause any thrashing about thus damaging the leaf. Generally with a few precaution you will get a harvest worthy of smoking, some holes and tears are sure to occur but that's part of the adventure.


----------



## d_day

tzaddi said:


> Strong winds have been an issue. The plants need to be far enough away from fences and other plants so that the movement caused by the wind does not cause any thrashing about thus damaging the leaf. Generally with a few precaution you will get a harvest worthy of smoking, some holes and tears are sure to occur but that's part of the adventure.


 I was actually thinking of trying my hand at some shade grown, but then I thought of the winds, and that cheese cloth ain't too strong.


----------



## mcuenca

I really love your pictures and the whole think about planting tobacco sounds to me a little exited.... until I star to remember myself back in Cuba in 1987.... I was in the Cuban Version of the High School if I am not wrong... so we get to go every year to "La Escuela al Campo". The thing is that not matter what you want it or not, you had not choice but going every year for 45 days to "La Escuela al Campo". That's it: Kids get to work in Tobacco Farms in Pinar del Rio for 45 days... And I really heat it. My hands where all mess up with the nails you use to put the leaves together to get them to dry. And the "recina" that the Tobacco plants expel got your hands sick and dry. Believe when I tell you it’s not as fun to grow Tobacco than it is to smoke it. 

But your pictures are so nice and it brought to me some memories. Now, when I look back, it was not that bad…. I was 20 years old…. 

I am going to tell my daddy that will be visiting me next month to see if he can get me any picture of those days....


----------



## d_day

Off topic, but slightly related question: Anyone know where to get a chaveta?


----------



## docruger

kvaughan said:


> Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing, hoping to see some more...


i agree thank you again


----------



## d_day

I now have sprouts. Lots and lots of tony little tobaco plants, not more than 1/4 inch high. I guess I had better get after tilling some soil to plant them.


----------



## havanajohn

Richard, thanks for the education! I had no idea that tobacco seeds were so small. Also thanks for the great photos.


----------



## d_day

I imagine these guys will be ready for the garden soon. The second set of leaves is close to or bigger than the first set. I can't wait.


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> I imagine these guys will be ready for the garden soon. The second set of leaves is close to or bigger than the first set. I can't wait.


Thanks for the offer of nicotiana glauca seed, it is much appreciated.

Since my move I only have a few plants in pots so feel free to post your photos here if you are so inclined.


----------



## d_day

tzaddi said:


> Thanks for the offer of nicotiana glauca seed, it is much appreciated.
> 
> Since my move I only have a few plants in pots so feel free to post your photos here if you are so inclined.


 I certainly will.


----------



## duhman

My winter holdovers are bolting to bloom early. I guess I will just get seeds from them and try next year.


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> My winter holdovers are bolting to bloom early. I guess I will just get seeds from them and try next year.


Do you need seed for this year, it's not too late. Since my move all of mine are hold overs. One is in full bloom. I may plant fresh this week. I do have a planting in a 58 quart container that is entering it's third season. Each year it dies back to the root and sprouts again in the spring. It is kind of the patron plant of my tobacco. At this point it is kind of a challenge to see how many years I can keep it going.


----------



## duhman

tzaddi said:


> Do you need seed for this year, it's not too late.


Sure, if it's not too late.


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> Sure, if it's not too late.


PM me your address and I will mail some out early next week. You should plenty of time to get them going and late August harvest. Are looking for any certain variety of whatever I have in abundance>

 Richard


----------



## d_day

There will be no pictures. 

My seedlings were a bit leggy and starting to fall over, so I potted them, and moved them outside where they could get more sun. The night before last some insect ventured by and ate about half my plants. Last night, it came by again and got the other half. Everything was eaten right down to the dirt. I'm going to see if these plants can come back, but that will be long and difficult work. I may start a second batch and see if I can still get something this year.


----------



## duhman

d_day said:


> There will be no pictures.
> 
> My seedlings were a bit leggy and starting to fall over, so I potted them, and moved them outside where they could get more sun. The night before last some insect ventured by and ate about half my plants. Last night, it came by again and got the other half. Everything was eaten right down to the dirt. I'm going to see if these plants can come back, but that will be long and difficult work. I may start a second batch and see if I can still get something this year.


I'm guessing that a snail or slug got them. Better start the new batch anyway.


----------



## d_day

duhman said:


> I'm guessing that a snail or slug got them. Better start the new batch anyway.


 That would have been my thought too, but there are no trails leading up to the shelf they're on, nor are there any trails on the cups I've got them in, or on or around the plants themselves. The damage I did see is typical of an insect. If I had to guess I'd say it was a june beetle.


----------



## tzaddi

These guys can do it to it as well.



Plenty of time to replant. 

Lance your seeds are going out 2 morrow.


----------



## d_day

I'm almost certain those nasty earwigs are the culprits now. The damage is only happening at night. I decided I was going to start moving the plants inside at night, and found several of 'em under the cups. I dispatched them quickly. Also, I have six undamaged plants, and I think the rest will come back so long as the earwigs are kept away.


----------



## duhman

I got your seeds, Richard.
Thanks for the ride-alongs. 
I have them planted in thirds of a flat. I will probably get many seedlings. I may not see them for a while, though, as I am leaving for a road trip this Sat. 16 for three weekends. Back in June. From what germinates I will plant on the perimeter of my vegetable garden. Of the three varieties, Havana Perique, and Maya, which would you think will be best for the shade?


----------



## tzaddi

duhman said:


> I got your seeds, Richard.
> Thanks for the ride-alongs.
> I have them planted in thirds of a flat. I will probably get many seedlings. I may not see them for a while, though, as I am leaving for a road trip this Sat. 16 for three weekends. Back in June. From what germinates I will plant on the perimeter of my vegetable garden. Of the three varieties, Havana Perique, and Maya, which would you think will be best for the shade?


I vote for the Havana, it does well with 15-25% shade. The seeds can take from 2.5-4 weeks to germinate.


----------



## d_day

Here are a couple of pictures. The first two pics are of one of the plants that survived the earwigs, three days ago, and again today. The last pic is of one of the plants I just moved outside. The leaves are about the same size, but the ones on the indoor plants are much thinner and have grown much longer stems in an effort to reach the light.


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. The first two pics are of one of the plants that survived the earwigs, three days ago, and again today. The last pic is of one of the plants I just moved outside. The leaves are about the same size, but the ones on the indoor plants are much thinner and have grown much longer stems in an effort to reach the light.


Looks like you are off and running.

My perennial tobacco planting is celebrating it's third birthday. It is amazing how each spring it returns.

I don't recommend treating tobacco as a perennial but it is a testament to it's veracity.


----------



## Arnie

Richard,
The seeds you sent are doing well. I set aside one of my gardens for seed from you. So far so good. Thanks.
Arnie.


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> Off topic, but slightly related question: Anyone know where to get a chaveta?


Just saw this question. Try this link, they are advertising chavetas at a reasonable price as well as whole leaf and all of the accouterments for rolling.
Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643


----------



## duhman

My seeds are mostly sprouted. They will be going around the edge of my vegetable garden.


----------



## dwhitacre

tzaddi said:


> Looks like you are off and running.
> 
> My perennial tobacco planting is celebrating it's third birthday. It is amazing how each spring it returns.
> 
> I don't recommend treating tobacco as a perennial but it is a testament to it's veracity.


*You need to show the updated picture Richard!!! This plant was huge when I visited last week!!!*


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> *You need to show the updated picture Richard!!! This plant was huge when I visited last week!!!*


Okie Dokie 

Measuring from the deck it's over 6 foot.

The volunteers are holding there own as well.

Darrell, I have the patio table moved to it's new location and ready for an afternoon smoke.

PS That box of La Riqueza Petite Coronas arrived the other day.


----------



## dwhitacre

*I'll see you tomorrow Richard!!!:wink:*

*I'll look into it!!!*


----------



## d_day

Getting there. Wish I had been quicker to get 'em in the ground though.

The second pic are the last to go in the ground. I've got to quit being so lazy.


----------



## Arnie

d day,
Your plants are ahead of mine. I was able to get them out in mid-May, but then we have had weeks of fairly cold, wet weather and nothing is growing. The plants are just sitting there. It's finally starting to warm up here in Colorado. I love the moisture but we need some warm weather now. Good luck with your plants.


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> Getting there. Wish I had been quicker to get 'em in the ground though.
> 
> The second pic are the last to go in the ground. I've got to quit being so lazy.


Looking great. Thanks for keeping us up to date. Based on how the year has progressed so far I would suspect that there will be plenty of time for a great crop.


----------



## d_day

tzaddi said:


> Just saw this question. Try this link, they are advertising chavetas at a reasonable price as well as whole leaf and all of the accouterments for rolling.
> Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643


 I didn't see this until just now. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jeff_connors

This years Crop thus far! I know they are close together just did not have the heart to kill off my seedlings
Slugs are killing me!




























SLUGS!!!!


----------



## d_day

Awesome pics. I'll have pics of mine some time this week. The leaves are getting big, though they aren't very tall yet.


----------



## d_day

The first shows two plants doing nicely. The second is the largest of the bunch so far. There is some minor snail damage evident from long ago.


----------



## Nismo#12

That's really neat that you do this. I grew up across the street from a tobacco farm in Southern Maryland, It's always interesting to track the progress through the season from seed to the barn. 

Good luck with you crop!


----------



## duhman

We have had only two days of hot weather and maybe a week and a half of really warm weather. I don't think these plants like that. My seedlings are barely growing.


----------



## d_day

I've found my first hornworms. One hatchling two days ago, and six more this morning. I also had my first flower bud. Just a quick pinch and it's gone.


----------



## tzaddi

Due diligence and a little pinch is the only thing that works for the worms and the flowers. Remember that every time you pinch back the flowering growth 2 more shoots will replace it. If you want to continue to manage and shape for the largest leaf you might allow only one of the 2 new shoots to continue once they develop. At some point you may want to have a little seed for next year. 

Those deep green of the leaf tells me that your plants are happy and well fed. Have fun start thinking about how and where you are going to dry and cure and store. Thanks for checking in.

I see that Jon has published a piece on Growing tobacco.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/announcement.php?f=&a=149

I haven't had the time to check it out but any information on the subject is always welcome. 



d_day said:


> I've found my first hornworms. One hatchling two days ago, and six more this morning. I also had my first flower bud. Just a quick pinch and it's gone.


----------



## d_day

Most of the plants are that deep green. About three are a touch on the yellow side. They are stunted somewhat and the edges of the leaves are curling. I don't know if they're diseased or if it's insect damage. Either way, I'm probably going to lose the plants and that makes me unhappy.

I'll let a couple of plants go to seed, though, I still have loads of seed left over from what you sent. I've given away quite a bit, and I still have enough to plant for 10 more years!

I've already decided how I'm going to dry and cure. I'm going to build a small shed with racks and hang the leaves much like on a farm. It'll be a miniature drying barn of my very own. That's still a few weeks down the road though.


----------



## duhman

I have to give up this year. All but one of my seedlings has disappeared. That one is not growing much. Full sun and plenty of water. I don't see any bug signs. Maybe birds? Fungus? Maybe grasshoppers. Too late to start again. \sigh


----------



## jeff_connors

There She Grows!!UPDATE


----------



## Stumptown

this has to have been one of the most interesting and informative forum posts i've read in awhile! It's beautiful to see how we get our tobacco from seed to leaf, etc.

Do you still have seeds available, Richard? for next season, of course  I'd be more than willing to send out a self addressed envelope :yo:

again, stellar thread my friend


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> Most of the plants are that deep green. About three are a touch on the yellow side. They are stunted somewhat and the edges of the leaves are curling. I don't know if they're diseased or if it's insect damage. Either way, I'm probably going to lose the plants and that makes me unhappy.
> 
> I'll let a couple of plants go to seed, though, I still have loads of seed left over from what you sent. I've given away quite a bit, and I still have enough to plant for 10 more years!
> 
> I've already decided how I'm going to dry and cure. I'm going to build a small shed with racks and hang the leaves much like on a farm. It'll be a miniature drying barn of my very own. That's still a few weeks down the road though.


Glad to hear that you have signed up for the whole adventure. I learned so much about the plant and humidity from the drying and curing. Best wishes. 



duhman said:


> I have to give up this year. All but one of my seedlings has disappeared. That one is not growing much. Full sun and plenty of water. I don't see any bug signs. Maybe birds? Fungus? Maybe grasshoppers. Too late to start again. \sigh


That's too bad, pulled a few grasshoppers off of the plants last weekend. They can really do some damage fast. At least the horned worms give you a bit of notice. Too bad I can't mail you some seedlings. Next year&#8230;



jeff_connors said:


> There She Grows!!UPDATE


Great show, thanks for the photos



Stumptown said:


> this has to have been one of the most interesting and informative forum posts i've read in awhile! It's beautiful to see how we get our tobacco from seed to leaf, etc.
> 
> Do you still have seeds available, Richard? for next season, of course  I'd be more than willing to send out a self addressed envelope :yo:
> 
> again, stellar thread my friend


Hey, thanks for stopping by the thread. It is getting on in years but it still has a bit of information to offer along with much adventure. Just drop me a PM with your address I will be sure to get you some seeds before the next growing season.


----------



## d_day

I had a surprise this morning. I went out to water and found several leaves on the ground. Something tore them off the plants. I thought maybe some neighbor kids jumped the fence, but ruled that out because of the lack of footprints, and because the damage was not more severe. I got to looking closer at the leaves and found that they were coated in dog hair. Some of the neighbors have dogs that just roam the neighborhood freely. I was sick of it before, but now I'm downright angry.


----------



## GJProductions

i read many of these posts and i find what your doing fastening


----------



## jeff_connors

Is it harvest time yet?????


----------



## tzaddi

d_day said:


> I had a surprise this morning. I went out to water and found several leaves on the ground. Something tore them off the plants. I thought maybe some neighbor kids jumped the fence, but ruled that out because of the lack of footprints, and because the damage was not more severe. I got to looking closer at the leaves and found that they were coated in dog hair. Some of the neighbors have dogs that just roam the neighborhood freely. I was sick of it before, but now I'm downright angry.


Damn dogs, I highly suspect the Bumpus's dogs, those hounds are know for their ill mannered behavior. 



GJProductions said:


> i read many of these posts and i find what your doing fastening


Why thank you for taking the time to read through the years of posts. If you have any questions, let me know.



jeff_connors said:


> Is it harvest time yet?????


It does appear so, that's some very nice looking leaf. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dewolt

:cowboyic9: Wow. Looks great. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jeff_connors

Looking for a mold to make up some cigars ..anyone have one lying around to sell or know where a good place to buy one is?


----------



## tzaddi

jeff_connors said:


> Looking for a mold to make up some cigars ..anyone have one lying around to sell or know where a good place to buy one is?


What vitola cigar mold are you looking for?


----------



## jeff_connors

tzaddi said:


> What vitola cigar mold are you looking for?


Robusto or toro, something with a 45-55 ring gauge, torp too 
not too picky right now


----------



## tzaddi

jeff_connors said:


> Robusto or toro, something with a 45-55 ring gauge, torp too
> not too picky right now


Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 768616

Jump on this!
Auction closes: Aug 23, 09:11 PM EST



> Description
> 
> This authentic cigar mold was an actual mold used by Caribe's rollers, makers of Camacho and Baccarat. Each is made of solid wood and varies in size. Molds range between 4.5 and 8 pounds.
> 
> This is definitely a true collector's piece for any cigar connoisseur. Here's your chance to own a rare, vintage item that was once used to create some of the cigars you love most!


----------



## jeff_connors

tzaddi said:


> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 768616
> 
> Jump on this!
> Auction closes: Aug 23, 09:11 PM EST


is this open to non-us residents??


----------



## jeff_connors

jeff_connors said:


> is this open to non-us residents??


oh poo no....hmmmm


----------



## tzaddi

jeff_connors said:


> is this open to non-us residents??


I am sure with a little effort you could have answered this one yourself but I'll give you a break 



> Foreign Shipments
> CigarBid does not ship outside of the United States. We will continue to service existing customers. However, additional shipping and insurance charges may be incurred. Also, CigarBid is not responsible for any additional duties or charges placed by customs.


Good luck with your search, I am sure you find one if you look hard enough. :tu


----------



## d_day

Mine have hit a snag it seems. I thought it was insects spreading Tobacco Etch virus, but looks more like it's a soil chemistry problem. The plants grow great to a certain point, then the leaves they produce are small, have irregular color, and are quite bumpy. I think I'm low in potassium. Time for a potash infusion next year.

I have also had an unuexpected problem, the glassy winged sharpshooter. They don't seem to feed on the plants, but they are laying their eggs in the leaves. I've had a dozen or so infected leaves, and just tossed them out.

That being said, I do have some good looking leaves. I've picked and hung the volado and the seco so far. Had to cull quite a few because of the above problems, but I've managed to hang about four hands hanging to dry now. I'll get to the ligero, and the shade grown stuff in a few weeks.


----------



## tzaddi

I can send you fresh seed for next year, just in case it is a virus. Always safe to use fresh stock when available. Each year I get a little better about collecting, labeling and selecting seed.

Always next year 



d_day said:


> Mine have hit a snag it seems. I thought it was insects spreading Tobacco Etch virus, but looks more like it's a soil chemistry problem. The plants grow great to a certain point, then the leaves they produce are small, have irregular color, and are quite bumpy. I think I'm low in potassium. Time for a potash infusion next year.
> 
> I have also had an unuexpected problem, the glassy winged sharpshooter. They don't seem to feed on the plants, but they are laying their eggs in the leaves. I've had a dozen or so infected leaves, and just tossed them out.
> 
> That being said, I do have some good looking leaves. I've picked and hung the volado and the seco so far. Had to cull quite a few because of the above problems, but I've managed to hang about four hands hanging to dry now. I'll get to the ligero, and the shade grown stuff in a few weeks.


----------



## zeavran1

Great thread. I enjoy reading about the process of cigar making. I'll never be able to grow anything living in NY. Puff's home page has had very good articles describing the process and I appreciate them all. Thanks and great pics.


----------



## domerthefrog

i am absolutely amazed by this thread....


----------



## tzaddi

So pleased that you have found this little thread.

I haven't done a real update in a while but here is a little something for the faithful.

The tobacco plants continue to seed themselves into other containers. I recently plucked another out and placed it into it's own container.

Here are two more that may or may not make a complete cycle this year but they certainly demonstrate the plants tenacity to carry on.

This years harvest while very limited continues to teach me about drying and curing.

For those that are interested in my adventures in making compost tea here is a photo of the new brewer I completed last week along with a link to a gallery of photos showing off it's new air injector design and functionality.

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## jeff_connors

where/how do YOU color cure!!!! Thoes leaves(the ones in the back of the pic) look like some nicely dried(color cured) leaves, please do tell!
Oh and I also found this link the curing/fermenting info is the best I have found


----------



## tzaddi

jeff_connors said:


> where/how do YOU color cure!!!! Thoes leaves(the ones in the back of the pic) look like some nicely dried(color cured) leaves, please do tell!
> Oh and I also found this link the curing/fermenting info is the best I have found


Jeff, the link you have provided is much appreciated. I recommend that the entire book be downloaded for future reference. (PDF)
U. S. DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE.
BUREAU OF PLANT INDUSTRY- BULLETIN NO. 143.
B. T. Galloway, Chief of the Bureau
PRINCIPLES AND PRACTICAL METHODS
OF CURING TOBACCO.
W. W. CURNER.
PHYSIOLOGIST, TOBACCO INVESTIGATION.
Issued February 16, 1909
WASHINGTON

The answer to your question is accurately described in the very link you have provided as well as my methods of trial and error over the past few years laid out in this thread. The color you seek is a part of the fermentation process which follows the drying and curing.

Here is an additional link to a thread that contains a few more resources for the process of drying, curing and fermenting of tobacco.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/119252-curing-tobacco.html


----------



## d_day

I'm sitting here, watching the humming birds feed on my flowers. It's chilly and the morning mists have not yet yielded to the sun. I've thrown in the towel. This year's efforts weren't for naught, though I'll have little more than a large pile of seed to show for it. It's taken a while, but the problems I thought I had growing turned out to be from over feeding, and the changes the plant undergoes when it goes to seed. The tobacco I've hung is ruined. I hung it under the eaves, not realizing there was too much sun exposure. It has been scorched beyond use. It will go in the compost heap to help feed next years plants. It has been an interesting experience, and I'd do it all again. Learning _is_ fun after all.


----------



## CrashTECH

I wish I had the space to do this! Apartment life is nice in some respects but definitely not so nice in others! This is an amazing thread and I hope you keep updating (and others post their progress and fruits of labor!).

I pretty much had zero interest in growing anything until now.


----------



## RonJ51

Great pictures ! I am always amazed how much goes into the creation of a fine cigar. After fifteen years of smoking I am still learning cool stuff about cigars.


----------



## Blackcat

Cool


----------



## tzaddi

Great spirit, when spring follows winter we will find the seeds and journey once more down the tobacco road. Walking and talking of the things we have seen and done.

I would not be surprised if you had a few volunteers sprout here and there. 



d_day said:


> I'm sitting here, watching the humming birds feed on my flowers. It's chilly and the morning mists have not yet yielded to the sun. I've thrown in the towel. This year's efforts weren't for naught, though I'll have little more than a large pile of seed to show for it. It's taken a while, but the problems I thought I had growing turned out to be from over feeding, and the changes the plant undergoes when it goes to seed. The tobacco I've hung is ruined. I hung it under the eaves, not realizing there was too much sun exposure. It has been scorched beyond use. It will go in the compost heap to help feed next years plants. It has been an interesting experience, and I'd do it all again. Learning _is_ fun after all.


To all of you, thanks for walking the walk&#8230;


----------



## iairj84

Hey I'm in Chico! I Just got a bunch of seeds and will try my hand at growing one of these days (next year of course.) This is awesome!


----------



## jeff_connors

anyone have any turkish seeds they wanna send/sell?


----------



## tzaddi

iairj84 said:


> Hey I'm in Chico! I Just got a bunch of seeds and will try my hand at growing one of these days (next year of course.) This is awesome!


You are just down the road. Let me know, I always have a few seedlings going in 3 gallon pots. I have Havana, Perique, Connecticut, & Maya Mopan seed stock.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## iairj84

Thanks Richard! I am hoping to find a group of smokers or a club or something in the area. PM me if you know of anything! 
Thanks!


----------



## bimmian

My 1st time reading this thread, and I am absolutely AMAZED that you guys are doing this... Bravo, and great thread!

Maybe I should try growing some Hawaiian plants... We grow great pot, so why not? :hippie: My G/Fs dad is actually growing some, but he just uses it for something to do with his birds... Big, green leaves, though. I should ask him for some and try my hand at curing them. I will post again if I get the motivation to try my hand at this art.


----------



## tzaddi

iairj84 said:


> Thanks Richard! I am hoping to find a group of smokers or a club or something in the area. PM me if you know of anything!
> Thanks!


Let me know (PM) if you ever get up this way, I would be happy to meet you for a smoke.


----------



## tzaddi

I was presented with the opportunity to roll a few cigars week or so ago.


----------



## K Baz

When you going to start selling retail?

They look damn good for roll your own!


----------



## Scott W.

How do they smoke brother? any good?


----------



## tzaddi

K Baz said:


> When you going to start selling retail?
> 
> They look damn good for roll your own!


Thanks, I do not have the capital to secure enough tobacco and I do not want to be a tax collector 



scottw said:


> How do they smoke brother? any good?


Right now they smoke a little wet but tasty. Rich and mellow with some tobacco being 6-8 years old.

Thanks


----------



## jeff_connors

tzaddi said:


> Thanks, I do not have the capital to secure enough tobacco and I do not want to be a tax collector
> 
> Right now they smoke a little wet but tasty. Rich and mellow with some tobacco being 6-8 years old.
> 
> Thanks


Hopefully i get there one of these days, first year for me and having a bugger of a time getting the leaves to dry a nice even brown.


----------



## Cigar Runner

Great looking cigars, where could one get the tools to try out this art? Are leaves difficult to source?


----------



## tzaddi

Cigar Runner said:


> Great looking cigars, where could one get the tools to try out this art? Are leaves difficult to source?


Why thank you. Finding the right tools and proper tobacco to have a go at it is a bit of a journey but it can be done.

Here is a start.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/77343-cigar-birthing-26.html#post2636624

I have been rolling and growing for about 4 years. It takes an in investment of time.


----------



## bs240

Very Cool pics


----------



## CrashTECH

Again, this is very cool. I can't wait to be able to try this out on my own!


----------



## NineTenSooted

WOW...that is very cool..think I could grow those plants in Canada...


----------



## tzaddi

bs240 said:


> Very Cool pics





CrashTECH said:


> Again, this is very cool. I can't wait to be able to try this out on my own!





NineTenSooted said:


> WOW...that is very cool..think I could grow those plants in Canada...


Thanks guys. I encourage you to grow some of your own. It is a journey of appreciation.


----------



## vu2vu

I wish I had enough room to grow some tobacco. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Bumpity BUMP 

Thank you for posting your update Richard,
It is a joy to see your beautiful work:thumb:

:clap2:..:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:... :keepONgrowin&rolling:

.


----------



## necrozen

That was a really interesting browse. I love all the pictures. Thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## tzaddi

necrozen said:


> That was a really interesting browse. I love all the pictures. Thanks to everyone who contributed.


Glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## d_day

And the growing season approaches!


----------



## 96Brigadier

Outstanding thread. It's taken me three days to get through it all (about 10 pages per day) but it was well worth it. Quite a read, and the photos are fantastic. Great work.


----------



## tzaddi

96Brigadier said:


> Outstanding thread. It's taken me three days to get through it all (about 10 pages per day) but it was well worth it. Quite a read, and the photos are fantastic. Great work.


 Your welcome


----------



## vanvan84

Great thread and pics. I was looking into growing and rolling my own cigars about a month ago. I just joined the sight a couple of days ago and am very happy I did. This gives me hope that I can do this. After reading everything on the Internet previous to this I thought it would be way to hard to dry or cure but now I see it can be done. Great job.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: hi*



wasimj45 said:


> I am new here Plz help me.


Hi *wasimj45*
Dave from Bellevue here, I see your from WA you should join our WA herf

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/team-washington-herf.html

Now what kind of help do you need bro? pm me or if you can't pm yet email me at [email protected] and well get you settled in.

Dave


----------



## Brinson

This thread is amazing. I love the pictures...truly an enjoyable experience. Best thread I've come across on any forum in a long time.


----------



## smelvis

Okay am I going nuts, I answered a post and quoted it post # 454 and now it's gone, Turning 50 and I'm loosing it! :ask:


----------



## tzaddi

Thanks for the Kudos guys. Yep it's coming on planting time… start thinking about what variety you want to grow.


----------



## Reef Keeper

Amazing thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cigolle

Tzaddi is it too late to get seeds from you for this season?


----------



## Zarathustra19

I put my seeds on (not in) the dirt to get them started about a week ago. No signs of germination yet. My spinach plants, on the other hand, are going friggin' crazy! Too bad I can't smoke those. 

Hope the baccy gets going soon too.

Cheers,
Zach


----------



## d_day

I got my seeds started today.


----------



## tzaddi

Cigolle said:


> Tzaddi is it too late to get seeds from you for this season?


Not too late, once you get past you threat of frost, in some areas you can get several crops in by winter. PM me your address and I will send you out some seeds as my life permits.


----------



## Maadi

I tried it first time but failed to do this. But my second attempt give me a positive sign. Now I am very pleased with the seeds.


----------



## d_day

I have babies. Not sure what variety they are. Swiped the seeds from a plant at the local B&M.


----------



## jaypulay

Wow!!! cool pics, Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Okay, so after a failed first planting (reasons unknown, but suspected to be lack of direct sunlight) and a genocide against spinach plants by over watering, I started another tray of seeds. The spinach popped up super fast and is doing okay, a little limp, but just transplanted, so hopefully more room will help. I had lost all hope for my little tobacco seeds to spring to life, but a few days ago, I checked the tray and this little guy was poking up out of the soil:










As far as I can tell from other pictures, this is one of the elusive tobacco seedlings I've been having so much trouble with.

Worse comes to worst, I'll have a plant to give me some new seed for next year, right? ha ha. This is a lot of fun, here's hoping to some crop to make a little pipe baccy in a year or two.

Cheers all,
Zach

Edit: After reviewing the pictures Richard began the thread with, I'm not so sure about this little guy. He's not hairy and might be too big. But if this isn't tobacco, I can't figure out what it might be, since I planted only tobacco and spinach seeds in this tray. So, is this tobacco, and if not, what might I be looking at?


----------



## Cigolle

Got the seeds today Tzaddi. Thank you very much for the seed, it looks as I have enough for five attempts at least with the amount you sent me.


----------



## bloominonion

I just ordered a few different varieties (4). found a place that sells 40-50 packets for $2 per. I am hoping I can even attempt to grow them here in CO. Heck, we had a freeze with snow last night!


----------



## Arnie

bloominonion said:


> I just ordered a few different varieties (4). found a place that sells 40-50 packets for $2 per. I am hoping I can even attempt to grow them here in CO. Heck, we had a freeze with snow last night!


Nate,
I'm in Louisville. I grow tobacco every year. Start them indoors now, in a sunny window. Transplant at about the 3rd week of May, or a little later if there is going to be a frost. Give them the same conditions as you would for tomatoes, lots of sun and regular water. They will be happy.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Excellent news this morning! I came out on the deck to check on my spinach plants and was surprised to find nine little tobacco seedlings (looking nearly identical to those posted by Richard at the beginning of the thread) poking out of three pots in which I hadn't even planted them, as far as I can recall, and two in the seed starter trays where I sprinkled a good amount of seed. I had thought that the seeds Richard had sent me were killed or damaged by the heat and dry of my moving van, but it seems that Jurassic Park was right, life will always find a way. Very exciting day.

Cheers,
Zach


----------



## bloominonion

Arnie said:


> Nate,
> I'm in Louisville. I grow tobacco every year. Start them indoors now, in a sunny window. Transplant at about the 3rd week of May, or a little later if there is going to be a frost. Give them the same conditions as you would for tomatoes, lots of sun and regular water. They will be happy.


I actually just planted a few days ago when I got the seeds. I planted 8, (2 of each variety I ordered), and I guess we will see how it works out.

I got:
-Virginia Gold
-Lizard Tail Orinoco
-Connecticut Broadleaf
-Havana #608

(all from seedman.com for about $2 per packet of 25-50 seeds)


----------



## boat45

Wow, that's pretty wicked awesome!! Nicely done!


----------



## dubels

I really need to post up a picture of the one plant that survived the winter, it is about 7-8 inches tall now. I have some seedlings that are coming through that I need to move away from the one big planted one so hopefully I can get some warmer weather to protect the plants. Thanks for the seeds again tzaddi.


----------



## zitro_joe

an awesome thread!


----------



## Tritones

This thread is one of the most fascinating things I have ever read. I love gardening, and I love DIY stuff. Making my own cigars, from seed to smoke, would just be the ultimate DIY experience. Plans are formulating ... :lol:


----------



## lakeeden1

Awesome, keep us posted.


----------



## Athion

I just read 32 pages in 2 sittings.. same day! I couldnt stop LOL  This is far and away the most amazing post I've ever read on any board. 

Maybe next year after we move, I will take a stab at something like this myself! Minus the pic taking and naration though, too tough an act to follow... Richard, thank you for sharing the journey with us!


----------



## ptpablo

This is the reason why my wife hates puff.com!!! i've been on hear only a couple of weeks and cant get enough!!!!!! THIS THREAD IS INSANE!!! she left to go shopping 3 hours ago and came home to me reading this same thread!!! i am an avid gardner here in new jersey. i have an honest garden but she now knows that i will have a small tobacco farm in the backyard next summer!!!! thanks to you guys that make this place what it is!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

ptpablo said:


> This is the reason why my wife hates puff.com!!! i've been on hear only a couple of weeks and cant get enough!!!!!! THIS THREAD IS INSANE!!! she left to go shopping 3 hours ago and came home to me reading this same thread!!! i am an avid gardner here in new jersey. i have an honest garden but she now knows that i will have a small tobacco farm in the backyard next summer!!!! thanks to you guys that make this place what it is!!!


Yeah, the media is pretty much clueless: World of Warcraft has NOTHING on the addictive nature of Puff!

Incredible thread.


----------



## xeromz

Just finished reading the thread. Despite the cold WA weather I am going to build a small green house on my large back patio. 
I love creating and this looks like too much fun!
Thanks for the awesome thread!


----------



## guitar4001

great project. When I was a youngin' we raised tobacco. I was not as interested in it then, but I am now.


----------



## primetime76

xeromz said:


> Just finished reading the thread. Despite the cold WA weather I am going to build a small green house on my large back patio.
> I love creating and this looks like too much fun!
> Thanks for the awesome thread!


Do you think that it would be possible to grow a very small amount in a greenhouse in New England? A friend of mine has a greenhouse and it would be super cool to just grow a bit and see if we can make a few of our own sticks!


----------



## Tritones

primetime76 said:


> Do you think that it would be possible to grow a very small amount in a greenhouse in New England? A friend of mine has a greenhouse and it would be super cool to just grow a bit and see if we can make a few of our own sticks!


Probably so. Growing it is the easy part. Curing a small amount is difficult, because natural curing takes place in large bundles - it's really a form of controlled composting. If you use Google long enough, you can find instructions for building curing boxes for small quantities of tobacco. The trick is to keep it a high enough temperature - like 120F - and humidity. I don't remember the specified humidity, but I'm pretty sure it's at least in the 70s.

A note about growing it - in Cuba, tobacco is grown during the dry season, so that the slight stress on the plant produces the desired chemical responses that influence flavor and consistency. How that translates into New England greenhouses, I don't know. You might be able to do some research to get an approximation of the water requirements for good flavor development. Tobacco is an extremely adaptable plant, and will grow under a wide range of conditions - you can probably grow a crop outside in New England in the summertime. But it takes pretty specific conditions to produce good cigar tobacco.

Still, IMHO, well worth the effort if you enjoy gardening, DIY, and cigars!


----------



## alboogie7

great read for a newbie like me


----------



## Maik

Very interesting, my girlfriends dad rolls cigars at Tenerife and i will go visit him during the coming winter to see how they are made and possibly smoke a few of them and of course take few of them to go with me back to Finland!


----------



## FmGrowIt

Tritones said:


> Probably so. Growing it is the easy part. Curing a small amount is difficult, because natural curing takes place in large bundles - it's really a form of controlled composting. If you use Google long enough, you can find instructions for building curing boxes for small quantities of tobacco. The trick is to keep it a high enough temperature - like 120F - and humidity. I don't remember the specified humidity, but I'm pretty sure it's at least in the 70s.


It isn't often I read acurate information about growing and curing tobacco. It's nice to see Tritones made an effort to do so.

Starting seeds is the first difficult hurdle in growing tobacco. Luckily, there are a number of very good resources for buying plants. Plants shipped bare root can survive even the USPS handling up to three weeks.

There are several phases in the curing process. The first (most common) way is to color cure the leaf. Almost all cigar tobacco is "primed", that is individual leaves are harvested as they ripen. The leaf is then sown or strung up and the strings tied to sticks. The sticks are hung in a well ventilated building and encouraged to die slowly. killing the leaf slowly causes the excess nitrogen to be consumed as the leaf tries to continue to live. Nitrogen is stored in the leaf in the form of ammonia.

Much research has been done on how to remove as much nitrogen as possible. Part of the answer is to prevent excesses to be absorbed by the plant to begin with. All fertilization of tobacco should cease once the flowerhead forms (Chloride/chlorine based fertilizers should never be used on tobacco).

The additional steps of fermentation are completed at varying increments to further remove the excess nitrogen/ammonia. One way you'll know the fermenting is working is the very distinct smell of ammonia in the fermenting room. Cigar leaf is often fermented three times.


----------



## FmGrowIt

primetime76 said:


> Do you think that it would be possible to grow a very small amount in a greenhouse in New England?


Some of the most sought after leaf in the world is grown in New England...Connecticut Shade Leaf. Tobacco can be grown in all 50 states and lower Canada. That's not to say all varieties will mature, but with a little research (or ask me), anyone with at least a 100 day growing season (short growing seasons are almost always augmented with longer days) can grow a viable tobacco crop.

One of the biggest reasons tobacco grown in the tobacco belt is the added advantage to using the extended growing season to cure the leaf. If colder climates, artificial heat will have to be introduce to assist in the curing process.


----------



## brotherwilliam3

Thanks for this thread. It was a very interesting read


----------



## Murph2che

This is a really interesting read. I've been thinking about trying to work some tobacco plants into my landscaping, but I wasn't sure how tough it would be up here in Minnesota. I feel better armed now. Not sure if I'd try to do anything beyond growing the plant, but a lot of good info here if I get ambitious!


----------



## Murph2che

After combing through this thread more thoroughly these past few days I am truly in awe of the whole process. Thanks for sharing this entire experience Richard, and thanks for taking the time to meticulously document it all and keep the posts coming. I feel like a just got off of a fantastic ride finishing up this thread.


----------



## TNTitan

Murph2che said:


> After combing through this thread more thoroughly these past few days I am truly in awe of the whole process. Thanks for sharing this entire experience Richard, and thanks for taking the time to meticulously document it all and keep the posts coming. I feel like a just got off of a fantastic ride finishing up this thread.


me too. great thread!


----------



## jphank

Resurrecting this moldy old thread. It's a good one! 

My 12 year old asked me why I describe different cigars with different flavors, and I referenced this thread a few times in discussing tobacco growing to him.

Either I'm raising a young Steve Saka, or just a great cigar afficionado before he can even smoke! :dizzy:


----------



## K Baz

It is to ba TZ is not actively posting he was a wealth of knowledge - I miss his insight


----------



## Tritones

K Baz said:


> It is to ba TZ is not actively posting he was a wealth of knowledge - I miss his insight


+1!


----------



## thebayratt

Great thread.
I got 12 plants in ground and 10 more waiting to transplant.


----------



## Tritones

And one cute little helper in the garden!


----------



## thebayratt

Tritones said:


> And one cute little helper in the garden!


Yeh, she is a great help! Sits outside the garden fence and yells at me and points!


----------



## Tritones

Lol! Waiting for one of my kids to produce a granddaughter to spoil. Love the three boys, but still want a girl!


----------

